# 8/30 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread: On the Road to Backlash



## Chrome

> Following a heated confrontation last week on Talking Smack, Daniel Bryan will address The Miz’s outburst tonight on SmackDown Live. Plus, the SmackDown Tag Team Championship Tournament continues and Backlash stands on the horizon












*Will The A-Lister suffer for ‘Talking Smack’?* 



> WWE Network’s Talking Smack is quickly proving to be a “must-see” program on many levels. Most recently, a highly publicized incident occurred between Daniel Bryan and Intercontinental Champion The Miz, begging the question: Will there be any fallout tonight on SmackDown Live?
> 
> It is conceivable that The A-Lister will face some sort of repercussions for stepping over the line and into the face of SmackDown Live’s General Manager? Then again, despite Miz’s flagrant disrespect, perhaps Bryan and Commissioner Shane McMahon will end up giving Miz exactly what he wants and focusing a greater amount of energy on the Intercontinental Title.
> 
> Either way, it will be interesting to see what happens when Daniel Bryan addresses Miz’s actions one week after walking off the Talking Smack set. Find out what will go down tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network.


*Who will advance as the SmackDown Tag Team Tournament rages on? *












> Last week, the historic unveiling of the SmackDown Tag Team Titles helped kick off a whirlwind tournament to crown the inaugural titleholders at Backlash — with both The Usos and American Alpha advancing to the semifinals. Who will join them in the second round?
> 
> Might it be … Heath Slater & Rhyno? Yes, after frantically searching for a tag team partner, The One Man Band must now win the entire tournament to finally earn a SmackDown Live contract. Ouch! But who will he and The Master of the Gore face? And can Slater win one for his kids … however many of them there may be? What other tandem will take a huge step toward tag team glory?


*Will Randy Orton look to take The New Face of Fear to Viperville *












> Since SmackDown Live debuted, Bray Wyatt has attempted to use his own brand of dark chaos to turn Team Blue completely upside-down. But what will happen if he continues to cross arguably the most ruthlessly unpredictable force in all of WWE?
> 
> After The New Face of Fear stepped into the nest of The Viper last week on SmackDown, a conflict between Wyatt and Randy Orton may be imminent and could threaten to burn the whole place down. But it might also pretty fun to watch.


*Is Styles too big for Backlash?*












> Not only did AJ Styles #BeatUpJohnCena and earn himself the right to be the No. 1 contender for Dean Ambrose’s WWE World Champion, but The Phenomenal One also prevented Dolph Ziggler from joining that showdown at Backlash.
> 
> Yes, Styles is definitely on top of the world. But when you reach that point, sometimes the only place to go is down. Will Ambrose knock him down a peg prior to their Sept. 11 showdown? And after Styles’ outspoken nature drew the ire of The Showoff, should he be worried about the rest of the locker room as well?


*Is Carmella due for a Bella bustin’ *












> After the SmackDown Women’s Title was unveiled on SmackDown Live and a Six-Pack Challenge for that title was announced to crown the inaugural champion at Backlash, up-and-coming Superstar Carmella made am aggressive statement. She attacked Nikki Bella before her SmackDown Live debut match — and then again on Talking Smack.
> 
> Will Nikki be out for payback on The Princess of Stanton Island? Yeah, probably. What other competitor will look to make their voice heard as things heats up on the road to SmackDown Live’ first solo pay-per-view.



Yeah, lots of interesting stuff going on atm. The fallout from the Miz/Bryan promo will be interesting and hopefully they start building the Styles/Ambrose feud. Think a double turn would be a good idea imo. Also looking forward to more action from the tag tournament and how they buildup the women's title match.


----------



## Sincere

Dean has definitely been coming off as more heelish lately, at least in attitude, and it has become more and more pronounced with each episode since he won the championship. While he hasn't taken any overtly heelish action that I can think of, he's basically in tweener territory right now as far as his character goes, it seems. So, it will be interesting to see if they go anywhere with that.

Also looking forward to seeing what comes of the Miz/Bryan angle. 

Not sure how they'll go about building toward the women's title match, but hopefully they'll give us some good stories going into it to build it up.

Also, more Slater gold would be nice.

They have their work cut out for them this week to top Raw, IMO, because this Raw (at least, what I've seen so far, and what I've heard) has been pretty good. But if they keep elevating their show as they have been they should be able to keep it competitive.


----------



## FrostyNova

Really hope they continue the Ambrose/styles feud post Backlash, this feud has too much potential to be concluded in just two weeks.


----------



## RKO 4life

Only looking forward to what they are doing with Orton and Bray.

Everything else can go to hell.


----------



## sarcasma

LOL if SD still beats RAW after the whole HHH/OWENS angle.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Can't Wait :mark:


----------



## JTB33b

sarcasma said:


> LOL if SD still beats RAW after the whole HHH/OWENS angle.


That match and angle pretty much saved Raw from being the worst one yet since the draft and Raw has had a few bad ones. IMO the last 30 minutes was the only really good parts of Raw.


----------



## Lothario

Eh. I've actually been warming up to the idea of a double turn with AJ and Dean but if it ain't broke, don't fix it. AJ is hot as a heel now and I may have to take a hiatus from this board if he turns face because I absolutely can't stomach the inevitable, predictable shift the IWC is going to take. The minute he turns face is the minute the countdown begins for a lot of the people worshipping the ground he walks on, to turn on him. He won't be cutting the same style promos as a heel and it's going to be nauseating reading the fickle, ADD fans online talk about how boring and one dimensional he's become and how they need to 


"put the strap on heel Ambrose!!!!11"
"Jon Moxely!!!11!" 
"Give Wyatt the belt!11!1!"
"Yeah, I hated Dean as a face but he's a heel now, damn it!!" 

No thanks. :lol Keep both guys where they're at and most importantly, keep AJ the top heel. You only squander his momentum turning him because I guarantee you once the new car smell wanes, the IWC is going to do what the IWC does best; flip 180 degrees on a guy and complain about him.


----------



## Reotor

JTB33b said:


> That match and angle pretty much saved Raw from being the worst one yet since the draft and Raw has had a few bad ones. IMO the last 30 minutes was the only really good parts of Raw.


For now this is really the only way for RAW to beat SDL, with big ass angles that cant be done on a weekly basis.

And thats also SDL biggest weakness so far, they dont have the roster depth and history to pull off those kind of big angles.
Still a lot more building to do before they can do that, the way i see it.


----------



## Vox Machina

Instead of a double turn with Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler should turn heel and screw over AJ at Backlash, which causes a double turn. You're welcome. :ziggler2


----------



## The RainMaker

Can't wait for AJ to win the title so we can have two real world champions.


----------



## imthegame19

Smackdown has a lot going for it. But it's going to be tough to top Raw due to that big title match. Daniel Bryan/Miz stuff should be pretty good. My guess is they will talk smack to each other for a bit. Then Daniel Bryan will say something like you wanted my attention, well Miz you got it. At Backlash you will be defending the IC Title against KANE or Dolph Ziggler. Which will lead to Miz stunned and having a I just fucked up look on his face as Daniel Bryan leaves the ring. As for Ambrose/AJ feud I expect a promo between the two. With both guys talking about the success they've had in thieir careers and big recent wins they had recently. Then the promo potentially getting passionate at the end. When both start talking about how much WWE Championship means to them.. 


Maybe the main event will end up with AJ/Ambrose facing each other in some type of tag match or something as well. I also expect Bray Wyatt attacking Randy Orton making that match official at Backlash. I wouldn't be surprised if they set up Kalisto/Baron Corbin for Backlash and do something like Heath Slater/Rhino losing this week. That leads to a PPV match between the two at Backlash. If they do go with Kane vs Miz for IC Title at Backlash, I do wonder what they will do with Ziggler. I sense a heel turn is coming, but he might have to hit rock bottom and lose to the Miz at Backlash. Before he turns full on heel. But if they want to turn him heel this week. Someone like Apollo Crews could try to give him a pep talk and Ziggler attacks him. Leading to a match between the two at Backlash? While house shows suggest they might have been considering a Kane/Del Rio feud for Backlash. But now with Del Rio suspended they might just keep him off the card. Unless they scrap Corbin/Kalisto feud now and go straight into Corbin/Kane. Since it appears that will be Corbin next feud. So this week we should get a lot of answers on Smackdown mid card feuds as well.




> Can't wait for AJ to win the title so we can have two real world champions.












Ambrose was the last REAL champion actually lol. But Owens is my second favorite wrestler in the WWE, so him being the other champion is fine with me. Hopefully with a heel in Owens winning the title on Raw and Cena returning at or after Backlash means Ambrose will be holding on to the title for a month or two longer.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> They have their work cut out for them this week to top Raw, IMO, because this Raw (at least, what I've seen so far, and what I've heard) has been pretty good.


There is absolutely nothing SmackDown can do this week. People are gonna overrate last night's Raw because of that fantastic main event which was capped off with a huge moment, having KO win the world title. They're gonna forget about all the shit that was sandwiched in between the good opening and the awesome main event. More Nia & Strowman squashes, the worst feud of all time, Titus vs Darren, is actually still a thing, yet another pointless Cesaro vs Sheamus match in their best of who gives a shit series, Zayn vs Jinder. I won't even include Bayley & New Day, even though it was cringeworthy to me, because 95% of the fans probably loved it.

All I expect tonight is another good show. They don't have to top anything because unlike Raw, SD is saving the big moments for the upcoming PPV.


----------



## Sincere

KC Armstrong said:


> There is absolutely nothing SmackDown can do this week. People are gonna overrate last night's Raw because of that fantastic main event which was capped off with a huge moment, having KO win the world title. They're gonna forget about all the shit that was sandwiched in between the good opening and the awesome main event. More Nia & Strowman squashes, the worst feud of all time, Titus vs Darren, is actually still a thing, yet another pointless Cesaro vs Sheamus match in their best of who gives a shit series, Zayn vs Jinder. I won't even include Bayley & New Day, even though it was cringeworthy to me, because 95% of the fans probably loved it.
> 
> All I expect tonight is another good show. They don't have to top anything because unlike Raw, SD is saving the big moments for the upcoming PPV.


Yeah, Raw will still have the burden of always having more filler than SD. The Bayley/New Day stuff was fun, though Dana Brooke's inclusion was kinda meh, and seeing Gallows/Anderson get burdened with that albatross and then beat again seems counterproductive, though Charlotte burying Dana on commentary was kinda funny. The only other thing outside of the ME scene that was good was Jericho's antics, per usual. But then you had Steph putting herself over again, more useless Nia/Strowman squashes, Zayn/Jinder filler, Cesaro/Sheamus filler, and Cole being exceptionally bad as usual.

The HHH/KO swerve within a 4-way title match is really going to be tough for SDL to compete with this week. If it wasn't for that, SDL would probably come out on top rather handily.

Heath Slater antics can potentially compete with Jericho antics. The SDL tag tourney leading up to Backlash can probably outshine the Raw tag content, if done well. 

But there's not going to be any big title match, and probably no big/unexpected swerves on SDL. I'm not expecting anything huge, anyway. 

There is some potential with this DB/Miz angle they have going, but no idea where they intend to take it yet, so that's a big question mark.

Beyond that, so long as the women deliver, and the ME scene continues getting some build, it should be a solid SDL, but probably nothing more.


----------



## Kratosx23

Good luck topping Owens winning the title.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good luck topping Owens winning the title.


 Can't have title changes given away every week to make up for a lackluster show.


----------



## Kratosx23

Straw Hat said:


> Can't have title changes given away every week to make up for a lackluster show.


Well, thank God, because I don't WANT to see the challenger win the title.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good luck topping Owens winning the title.


Good luck to Raw putting on a good show without giving away huge PPV moments like KO becoming world champ for the first time, Sasha becoming women's champ for the first time. I have yet to see one. A consistently good, well booked show can be repeated time and time again. Huge moments like those cannot...

Don't get me wrong, I want to be able to enjoy Raw for 3 hours. I just feel like I need to warn the fans who were ecstatic after the first post-draft episode. Don't make the same mistake again.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

RAW will no doubt top Smackdown this week, but they obviously blew their load.

Besides, lets be real, besides the main event it was bad (except maybe for seeing Bayley's first match).


----------



## Kratosx23

KC Armstrong said:


> Good luck to Raw putting on a good show without giving away huge PPV moments like KO becoming world champ for the first time, Sasha becoming women's champ for the first time. I have yet to see one. A consistently good, well booked show can be repeated time and time again. Huge moments like those cannot...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want to be able to enjoy Raw for 3 hours. I just feel like I need to warn the fans who were ecstatic after the first post-draft episode. Don't make the same mistake again.


Speaking for myself, I fucking despise Sasha, and my reaction to women's wrestling in general is completely negative/apathetic, so that didn't make for a good show to me. As for Owens, look, I don't care how they make a good show, as long as they do it. If they have to do big moments, that's fine with me. As long as I approve of the moment, go right ahead.

I should also point out that I don't judge a show on the entire show, I judge it based on how much I like the world champion, so I'm enjoying both shows right now just for that reason. The undercards being bad doesn't do anything to me because it's the undercard.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, thank God, because I don't WANT to see the challenger win the title.


 Funnily enough, I don't either.

It would be a waste for AJ to win his first title against an opponent who is less talented than midcard guys he's faced in NJPW, TNA and the indys.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> As for Owens, look, I don't care how they make a good show, as long as they do it. If they have to do big moments, that's fine with me. As long as I approve of the moment, go right ahead.



I actually like that you can tune into Raw thinking something big might happen. That has not always been the case, BUT the problem is you can't do it all the time. The world title isn't gonna change hands every week (at least I hope not). Out of 6 weeks post draft they had 2 shows in which they completely blew their load. Those shows were very well received, but the other 4 weeks, you know, the "normal/average episodes" were hot garbage pretty much from start to finish with the occasional fun segment in between. That's the problem. SmackDown has already figured out how to consistently put on an entertaining show without giving everything away for free. RAW has yet to do that. The change in direction at the top of the card doesn't guarantee anything. Hopefully they'll do some good stuff with the cruiserweight division, and by that I don't mean send them out there like Cesaro and Sheamus with no fucking story just to have a good match for 15-20 minutes. I mean actually DO SOMETHING with it so I don't have to sit through all that God-awful filler shit and feuds like Titus vs Darren every single week.


----------



## Kratosx23

Straw Hat said:


> Funnily enough, I don't either.
> 
> It would be a waste for AJ to win his first title against an opponent who is less talented than midcard guys he's faced in NJPW, TNA and the indys.


Less talented in the ring, maybe. The least important thing about pro wrestling, the actual matches themselves. Those NJPW, TNA and Indy guys don't have anywhere near the charisma or the promo ability that Ambrose has. 

Regardless, the title itself is the important thing, not who he gets it from. Frankly, I would love to see Bray Wyatt win the world title from some guy I thought was trash, like Roman Reigns. Would absolutely love it, because that would make the victory that much more satisfying. You'd rather somebody you liked had to take a loss instead of Ambrose?


----------



## FROSTY

*Raw sucked this week with exception of KO becoming the man, but at least the main event of Raw will be must see for the foreseeable future. It's shouldn't be too hard for SDL to bring another W home with another entertaining show from start to finish. People have literally been clamoring all week about what's gonna happen this week between Bryan/Miz & Ambrose/Styles. That interest will be at the forefront again tomorrow, as SDL draws closer. *


----------



## Lothario

SD shouldn't be concerned about one upping RAW. They gain zero in the long run from blowing their load and trying to outdo RAW or their own episodes each week. Consistency is key and will be the only way they turn the ship around. You don't need to swing hard to hit a home run and you don't have to knock the ball out of the park in order to get a runner to home plate for the score.


----------



## FROSTY

Lothario said:


> SD shouldn't be concerned about one upping RAW. They gain zero in the long run from blowing their load and trying to outdo RAW or their own episodes each week. Consistency is key and will be the only way they turn the ship around. You don't need to swing hard to hit a home run and you don't have to knock the ball out of the park in order to get a runner to home plate for the score.


*Agreed. 

I was simply saying SD has been giving us a 2 hour entertaining product for the last several weeks. While Raw gave us 5 minutes of shock value at the end of the show, and a good main event out of a 3 hour show. It shouldn't be hard for another W this week if they just stay consistent like they have been since Week 2.*


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Less talented in the ring, maybe. The least important thing about pro wrestling, the actual matches themselves. Those NJPW, TNA and Indy guys don't have anywhere near the charisma or the promo ability that Ambrose has.
> 
> Regardless, the title itself is the important thing, not who he gets it from. Frankly, I would love to see Bray Wyatt win the world title from some guy I thought was trash, like Roman Reigns. Would absolutely love it, because that would make the victory that much more satisfying. You'd rather somebody you liked had to take a loss instead of Ambrose?


 Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, Kurt Angle, Flair, Christopher Daniels, Hogan, KO, Sting, Daniel Bryan (has miles more charisma than Ambrose), CM Punk, Joe and Naito are all better than Dean Ambrose both on the mic and in the ring. Then there's probably 100's who are miles better than Ambrose in the ring.

If you look at the names AJ has faced in his career, Dean Ambrose would probably end up right near the bottom.

Hell, Ambrose couldn't even make it past TNA tryouts when AJ was headlining the show. 

It would be a damn shame for his big moment to come against a guy who would struggle to rank in the top 100 names he's faced in his career.


----------



## NatureGuy

ill be watching smackdown tonight for sure wanna see what they do with the Miz/Bryan feud.


----------



## Kratosx23

Straw Hat said:


> Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, Kurt Angle, KO, Daniel Bryan (has miles more charisma than Ambrose), CM Punk, Joe and Naito are all better than Dean Ambrose both on the mic and in the ring.
> 
> If you look at the names AJ has faced in his career, Dean Ambrose would probably end up right near the bottom.
> 
> Hell, Ambrose couldn't even make it past TNA tryouts when AJ was headlining the show.


I'm not gonna pretend I have any idea who Naito is, so I'm not even gonna touch that one, but Aries, Roode, Bryan and Joe aren't anywhere near Ambrose on the mic. Not even close. 

TNA didn't do SHIT with CM Punk, so who gives a fuck what they did with Ambrose? If you're gonna use CM Punk in your point, as least know your history so it doesn't bite you in the ass. Also, I wouldn't exactly use TNA of all places as a barometer. The home of the fucking barbed wire Christmas tree, Eric Bischoff being held hostage by a bird, Abyss winning the title on a DQ and an electric steel cage match.



> It would be a damn shame for his big moment to come against a guy who would struggle to rank in the top 100 names he's faced in his career.


God, you're starting to make me hope it happens. STOP THAT.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not gonna pretend I have any idea who Naito is, so I'm not even gonna touch that one, but Aries, Roode, Bryan and Joe aren't anywhere near Ambrose on the mic. Not even close.
> 
> TNA didn't do SHIT with CM Punk, so who gives a fuck what they did with Ambrose? If you're gonna use CM Punk in your point, as least know your history so it doesn't bite you in the ass. Also, I wouldn't exactly use TNA of all places as a barometer. The home of the fucking barbed wire Christmas tree, Eric Bischoff being held hostage by a bird, Abyss winning the title on a DQ and an electric steel cage match.
> 
> 
> 
> God, you're starting to make me hope it happens. STOP THAT.


 AJ Styles worked with CM Punk in ROH and the indys fpalm

Punk made it past tryouts unlike Ambrose, he quit after a dispute over working indy dates.

Aries, Roode and Joe are miles better than Ambrose on the mic, they don't need to cut ridiculous promos with 3 separate styles. Bryan is far more charismatic than Ambrose. The fact he is one of the most over guys since SCSA should be enough to have him well ahead.


----------



## Kratosx23

Straw Hat said:


> AJ Styles worked with CM Punk in ROH and the indys fpalm
> 
> Punk made it past tryouts unlike Ambrose.


WHO. CARES? It's TNA. You're using TNA as a fucking argument. The company who lost a television deal because they hired somebody behind the back of the network and then the idiot leaked it in an email because he couldn't spell. They didn't hire Ambrose. Big deal. TNA put the title on Mr. Kennedy, probably the worst fucking in ring worker of the last decade.

WWE didn't hire Ricochet after his tryout. GUESS HE CAN'T WORK :jericho2


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WHO. CARES? It's TNA. You're using TNA as a fucking argument. The company who lost a television deal because they hired somebody behind the back of the network and then the idiot leaked it in an email because he couldn't spell. They didn't hire Ambrose. Big deal. TNA put the title on Mr. Kennedy, probably the worst fucking in ring worker of the last decade.
> 
> WWE didn't hire Ricochet after his tryout. GUESS HE CAN'T WORK :jericho2





> According to The Wrestling Observer, top Indy star Ricochet was not offered a WWE deal following a recent tryout at the Performance Center. Despite his ring work reportedly being excellent, a source in developmental noted Richochet was a victim of timing and circumstance.
> 
> Apparently when Ricochet came in for the tryout, younger wrestlers in developmental reacted to him like he was a big deal, but to WWE, he's just a guy who they don't know. Because officials knew little of Ricochet, and he received the reaction he did, that was strike one. NXT producer/agent Jamie Noble then outright told officials Ricochet is something special, but apparently Noble's vote of confidence did little to help Ricochet.
> 
> In the end, while Ricochet received high marks from those who judge talents at the tryouts, the decision was NXT already had too many guys of Ricochet's size in developmental and they had more than their quota of high flyers, so Ricochet was not offered a deal.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/480...ch-producer-supported-him#AUw857vIU6zy1eqc.99


 Maybe do some research first next time.


----------



## Kratosx23

Way to completely miss the point. I don't know why Ambrose didn't get hired, and it probably wasn't in ring work. And even if it was, it's TNA. Like I said. *MR. FUCKING. KENNEDY.* That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## God Movement

:lawler


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

Straw Hat said:


> Maybe do some research first next time.


the thing is TNA doesnot matter. AJ styles bieng star in TNA doesnot matter because nobody knew him outside of 30 people who watch TNA. he become star in WWE. he become recognizable. 

even yoshi tatsu was more popular when styles was face of TNA and was in NJPW



















http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1493090-aj-styles-biggest-star-never-join-wwe-3.html


----------



## RKO 4life

Styles and Ambrose is a draw. Right now Styles is hot and he should become champion, but I feel Dean is just getting started on his main push and will like to see him win this match or feud. Have Styles win the Rumble then beat who ever is champ by WM.

This match happened to fast and it will suck having a loser.


----------



## Lothario

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Agreed.
> 
> I was simply saying SD has been giving us a 2 hour entertaining product for the last several weeks. While Raw gave us 5 minutes of shock value at the end of the show, and a good main event out of a 3 hour show. It shouldn't be hard for another W this week if they just stay consistent like they have been since Week 2.*


Most def. RAW will swing big every few weeks but I'll definitely opt for the consistency rather than a huge rush followed by an agonizing flat line. The thing with SD is that they can't afford to string together bad shows for weeks on end. RAW is somewhat afforded that luxury due to it being around for over three decades IIRC. Most of us simply watch it outta habit. On the flip side, SD is trying to shake the "B show" stench. Doesn't help that they have the less established roster (chiefly the midcard.) The good news is that they seem to be aware of this given how consistent they've been after the shaky start and it's beginning to show with the ratings slowly stabilizing. 


Wouldn't surprise me at all if the show overall beats out RAW again, but fans are (understandably) gonna be riding the KO high so I see RAW getting the nod. Either way, I'm hype for tonight's show. Considering that prior to the brand split, the last SD episode I watched featured Bryan vs Kane in a coffin match for the WWE title, I'd say they're on the right track. :lol


----------



## Frost99

More interested in the Miz/Bryan fall out than the fruit roll up championship on RAW, from Styles/Ambrose, the Tag Tourney, Orton/Wyatt, Ziggler's future & more to look forward to on the ONLY main roster show I actually watch.


----------



## StylesP1

Besides the main event, Raw was a giant turd sandwich.

Smackdown just needs to do what they have been doing. A solid 2 hours of entertainment that makes sense, progresses story lines, builds feuds and has good matches. 

When is the last time Raw had a tag team match as good as American Alpha vs Breezango last week? Just need to stay the course. Don't blow your load by hot shotting titles.


----------



## Even Flow

@Chrome Edited in the preview for you.


----------



## FROSTY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WHO. CARES? It's TNA. You're using TNA as a fucking argument. The company who lost a television deal because they hired somebody behind the back of the network and then the idiot leaked it in an email because he couldn't spell. They didn't hire Ambrose. Big deal. TNA put the title on Mr. Kennedy, probably the worst fucking in ring worker of the last decade.
> 
> WWE didn't hire Ricochet after his tryout. GUESS HE CAN'T WORK :jericho2


*They didn't hire Roode, Joe, or Styles either after their initial tryouts either, it wasn't until the made a little bit of a name for themselves (in the twilight of their careers) did they finally sign them. Unlike Ambrose, Bryan & Punk who they hired in their mid-twenties. But who's counting.*


----------



## NeyNey

Absolutely pumped. :mark: :mark: :mark: 
Those changes in Ambroses work are the absolute thrill. 
And now that HHH turned on Rollins what if we get something huge on SD too???
Can't wait to see how they begin to build Ambrose/Styles up now. :banderas 
Their staredown last Smackdown was great, Ambrose mumbling all that shit to midget AJ was :bateman 
Miz/Bryan will be great too.
Slater will kick fucking ass.


----------



## The RainMaker

Slater and Rhyno are going over, right?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Can't see Smackdown topping Raw this week, despite all the shitty filler we get on Raw that ending last night was insane, it's not impossible but it's unlikely Smackdown will top something like that this week.

Still though all in all its been the much better show, all it needs to do is keep showing the consistency it has been doing and it will get a thumbs up from me tonight.

Miz & Bryan scenario is intriguing, I wouldn't be surprised if Miz ends up facing Kane though. Everything else will be a continuation of last week, Orton/Wyatt feud, Nikki/Carmella etc...


----------



## StylesP1

Alright_Mate said:


> Can't see Smackdown topping Raw this week, despite all the shitty filler we get on Raw that ending last night was insane, it's not impossible but it's unlikely Smackdown will top something like that this week.
> 
> Still though all in all its been the much better show, all it needs to do is keep showing the consistency it has been doing and it will get a thumbs up from me tonight.
> 
> Miz & Bryan scenario is intriguing, I wouldn't be surprised if Miz ends up facing Kane though. Everything else will be a continuation of last week, Orton/Wyatt feud, Nikki/Carmella etc...


I'll take a quality 2 hours over 30 minutes of awesome out of 3 hours.


----------



## imthegame19

Straw Hat said:


> Funnily enough, I don't either.
> 
> It would be a waste for AJ to win his first title against an opponent who is less talented than midcard guys he's faced in NJPW, TNA and the indys.



Haha,it looks like your back to being an Ambrose hating troll. Probably the worst stuff you have you bash Ambrose with. Is TNA didn't want to sign him after trying out. Yet he went to WWE and was the top guys ready to move up in FCW basically a year after signing. TNA has no idea how to create young stars and at the time Ambrose tried out. They were obsessed with signing past their prime veterans. 



TNA is a joke, especially when AJ was there. Missing out on a guy in Ambrose who they'd be dying to sign now or in the past 4 years. Is exactly why that company never gonna go anywhere but out of business. Personally I don't want AJ as champion. Just because I recall how boring and terrible he was as champion when I watched TNA in 09-10. Following that the company was smart enough never to give him a legit title run again lol.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Will Randy Orton look to take The New Face of Fear to Viperville


:deanfpalm

Stop with that Viperville bollocks its not something Randy would say


----------



## Thanks12

Honestly how is SD going to top Raw?


----------



## Danica

imthegame19 said:


> Haha,it looks like your back to being an Ambrose hating troll. Probably the worst stuff you have you bash Ambrose with. Is TNA didn't want to sign him after trying out. Yet he went to WWE and was the top guys ready to move up in FCW basically a year after signing. TNA has no idea how to create young stars and at the time Ambrose tried out. They were obsessed with signing past their prime veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> TNA is a joke, especially when AJ was there. Missing out on a guy in Ambrose who they'd be dying to sign now or in the past 4 years. Is exactly why that company never gonna go anywhere but out of business. Personally I don't want AJ as champion. Just because I recall how boring and terrible he was as champion when I watched TNA in 09-10. Following that the company was smart enough never to give him a legit title run again lol.


Not trying to start anything.
I don't agree with his sentiments on Ambrose, but honestly speaking.
You come off just as "trollish" as him, how are you any better than him by hating on AJ or any other wrestler as well?

Just my observation, anytime anyone in this forum says anything remotely negative about Ambrose.
You're the first one to pounce on them with a wall of text while taking shots on the poster's fav wrestler.

Like chill man, no need to get so worked up.
We all enjoy watching it, but in the end it's just wrestling (a pastime).


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Just here for the Miz wens


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Thanks12 said:


> Honestly how is SD going to top Raw?


No HHH, no Stephanie. That's a pretty good start right there. :lol


----------



## imthegame19

Danica said:


> Not trying to start anything.
> I don't agree with his sentiments on Ambrose, but honestly speaking.
> You come off just as "trollish" as him, how are you any better than him by hating on AJ or any other wrestler as well?
> 
> Just my observation, anytime anyone in this forum says anything remotely negative about Ambrose.
> You're the first one to pounce on them with a wall of text while taking shots on the poster's fav wrestler.
> 
> Like chill man, no need to get so worked up.
> We all enjoy watching it, but in the end it's just wrestling (a pastime).


Your right I didn't need to fire back with my thoughts on AJ title run in TNA when I use to watch it. I need to just start ignoring all these silly comments. I don't have time to spend hours a day arguing over wrestling these days either. I just find it so ridiculous that he's trying to bash Ambrose because TNA didn't sign him. When that company is near going out of business. While the number 1 wrestling company in the world made him a main focus of the show since his arrival almost four years ago and made their World Champion recently. All that along with Backlash is too small of a ppv for AJ to win the title and Ambrose too weak of competition. 


Seriously AJ spent most of his career wrestling weekly in front of a few hundred people and won titles on shows that nobody watched. He isn't exactly Hogan in the mid 80s wrestling at the MSG here. AJ won NWA titles in TNA on weekly ppv shows that nobody bought against guys like Jarrett/Raven. While he was only the TNA world champion twice(in like 5 years). Once in a 5-way match at No Surrender(TNA B PPV) that featured bozos like Matt Morgan and Hernandez(also Sting/Angle) in front of 1,000 people. With the other one being at Bound of Glory against Bully Ray in front of 3,000 people lol. Yet Backlash is too small of a PPV and against Ambrose? I know I need to ignore him and other trolls. But some of these comments are so wrong, it's hard not to reply. Going forward I'm going to try harder to ignore this non-sense though. So thanks for the advice.


----------



## StylesP1

Danica said:


> Not trying to start anything.
> I don't agree with his sentiments on Ambrose, but honestly speaking.
> You come off just as "trollish" as him, how are you any better than him by hating on AJ or any other wrestler as well?
> 
> Just my observation, anytime anyone in this forum says anything remotely negative about Ambrose.
> You're the first one to pounce on them with a wall of text while taking shots on the poster's fav wrestler.
> 
> Like chill man, no need to get so worked up.
> We all enjoy watching it, but in the end it's just wrestling (a pastime).


He lives in a WWE bubble. Anything outside of WWE sucks. The talent sucks, the company sucks, etc... Even though that is far from the truth.


----------



## Lethal Evans

imthegame19 said:


> Your right I didn't need to fire back with my thoughts on AJ title run in TNA when I use to watch it. I need to just start ignoring all these silly comments. I don't have time to spend hours a day arguing over wrestling these days either. I just find it so ridiculous that he's trying to bash Ambrose because TNA didn't sign him. When that company is near going out of business. While the number 1 wrestling company in the world made him a main focus of the show since his arrival almost four years ago and made their World Champion recently. All that along with Backlash is too small of a ppv for AJ to win the title and Ambrose too weak of competition.
> 
> 
> Seriously AJ spent most of his career wrestling weekly in front of a few hundred people and won titles on shows that nobody watched. He isn't exactly Hogan in the mid 80s wrestling at the MSG here. AJ won NWA titles in TNA on weekly ppv shows that nobody bought against guys like Jarrett/Raven. While he was only the TNA world champion twice(in like 5 years). Once in a 5-way match at No Surrender(TNA B PPV) that featured bozos like Matt Morgan and Hernandez(also Sting/Angle) in front of 1,000 people. With the other one being at Bound of Glory against Bully Ray in front of 3,000 people lol. Yet Backlash is too small of a PPV and against Ambrose? I know I need to ignore him and other trolls. But some of these comments are so wrong, it's hard not to reply. Going forward I'm going to try harder to ignore this non-sense though. So thanks for the advice.


Are you trolling? How couldn't you understand that Backlash is a small PPV in the context of the list of WWE PPVs? Survivor Series, Rumble, Mania are all better places for AJ to win the belt.


----------



## TaterTots

Going by recent rumors it would seem that the plan is for Dean Ambrose to drop the belt to AJ Styles at the Backlash PPV and then continuing the program with the rematch at the next SmackDown Live exclusive PPV and having AJ Styles retain the belt. Would be a great move I'd say, as it would really start the new era on SmackDown Live and AJ Styles is the best option on that roster to lead it.


----------



## StylesP1

TaterTots said:


> Going by recent rumors it would seem that the plan is for Dean Ambrose to drop the belt to AJ Styles at the Backlash PPV and then continuing the program with the rematch at the next SmackDown Live exclusive PPV and having AJ Styles retain the belt. Would be a great move I'd say, as it would really start the new era on SmackDown Live and AJ Styles is the best option on that roster to lead it.


Agreed. Let him run with it.


----------



## imthegame19

MrEvans said:


> Are you trolling? How couldn't you understand that Backlash is a small PPV in the context of the list of WWE PPVs? Survivor Series, Rumble, Mania are all better places for AJ to win the belt.


How is that trolling? I just stated the facts on title wins. To show there's not a ppv too small for AJ to win the title it at. Don't hate on me, because you don't like the facts. People should just be happy if or when he gets the WWE title. Obviously winning the title on a bigger ppv is always ideal. But trying to pretend AJ is too big of a star to win the WWE Title for the first time at a B-ppv, is beyond ridiculous. Not when AJ won most of his titles in TNA on weekly ppvs or B ppv like No Surrender.




TaterTots said:


> Going by recent rumors it would seem that the plan is for Dean Ambrose to drop the belt to AJ Styles at the Backlash PPV and then continuing the program with the rematch at the next SmackDown Live exclusive PPV and having AJ Styles retain the belt. Would be a great move I'd say, as it would really start the new era on SmackDown Live and AJ Styles is the best option on that roster to lead it.


Please post these recent rumors. My guess like always is just you making up stuff to troll. If anything it looks like Ambrose is retaining and they do another AJ/Cena match at No Mercy.



> He lives in a WWE bubble. Anything outside of WWE sucks. The talent sucks, the company sucks, etc... Even though that is far from the truth.


Sorry that not everyone is wrestling fan boys who watch hours of ROH or New Japan or whatever in their parents basement all day long. You do realize AJ is in the WWE now and this is WWE pages your on. So not everyone is going to be impressed by AJ winning against nobodies in front of a few hundred people. At the end of the day majority of wrestlers would tell you WWE is were they want to be. If they didn't get there then they haven't made it. You can laugh at that, but I hear wrestlers say it all the time.


----------



## imthegame19

> QUOTE=MrEvans;62311842]I asked if you were because you're spouting shit about people saying Backlash is a small PPV and comparing it to TNA. People are saying AJ deserves to win the belt on a bigger WWE PPV than Backlash.
> 
> I'd be happy to see AJ win the title on the inaugural Smackdown PPV so don't pretend like you know what I like/dislike.
> 
> People were saying Backlash is a smaller PPV than what WWE have, not that Backlash is the smallest PPV ever.
> 
> Learn to actually read and understand before bashing your keyboard and acting like a twat on the internet.


[/QUOTE]


Pal you just acted like a big twat and didn't read yourself. I said Backlash is more then Big enough PPV for AJ to win it at. Which why I pointed out the small shows and crowds for when AJ won titles in TNA. Nothing suggest that AJ deserves to win his first WWE World Title at a top PPV. He should just be happy to win it, like any other wrestler should be. Especially at his age and after WWE didn't want him in the past. Do you think KO is disappointed he won his title on Raw? Hell no.


----------



## Lethal Evans

imthegame19 said:


> How is that trolling? I just stated the facts on title wins. To show there's not a ppv too small for AJ to win the title it at. Don't hate on me, because you don't like the facts. People should just be happy if or when he gets the WWE title. Obviously winning the title on a bigger ppv is always ideal. But trying to pretend AJ is too big of a star to win the WWE Title for the first time at a B-ppv, is beyond ridiculous. Not when AJ won most of his titles in TNA on weekly ppvs or B ppv like No Surrender.


I asked if you were because you're spouting shit about people saying Backlash is a small PPV and comparing it to TNA. People are saying AJ deserves to win the belt on a bigger WWE PPV than Backlash. 

I'd be happy to see AJ win the title on the inaugural Smackdown PPV so don't pretend like you know what I like/dislike. 

People were saying Backlash is a smaller PPV than what WWE have, not that Backlash is the smallest PPV ever.

Learn to actually read and understand before bashing your keyboard and acting like a twat on the internet.


----------



## sarcasma

Its only like 12 days away, I want an Ambrose /Ziggler level REAL SHIT promo.....but what can Dean say bad about AJ?


----------



## Astro Zombie

SD might not top Owens winning but it can still be a solid show. Raw was mostly just okay till the main event anyways.


----------



## Crasp

I'm still getting used to looking forward to Smackdown each week. It feels weird, but good-weird.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770711162400931840
Will anyone actually remember or even care about them?


----------



## Crasp

I hope they beat the shit out of the Hype Bros with steel chairs...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

sarcasma said:


> Its only like 12 days away, I want an Ambrose /Ziggler level REAL SHIT promo.....but what can Dean say bad about AJ?


That most of his accomplishments have come in organizations that don't matter.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Wow Headbangers return the returns since the draft have been very disappointing, hopefully it's only a one off.


----------



## Lavidavi35

sarcasma said:


> Its only like 12 days away, I want an Ambrose /Ziggler level REAL SHIT promo.....but what can Dean say bad about AJ?


Exactly what I'm trying to wrap my head around. What can he possibly say to the greatest wrestler on the planet that just beat Cena clean? Seriously, what is he gonna say? I'm more curious of that than anything else tonight lol


----------



## Stellar

The Headbangers? In 2016? Okay.. That just seems random. I bet that Slater and Rhyno will face them if they compete.

Everything on the preview I am interested in, which seems odd to me. Actually be interested in ALL of Smackdown?!? Wow.

No way are they going to beat Triple H turning on Rollins and the Owens title win but they are probably going to have a better full show than RAW still.


----------



## Lavidavi35

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That most of his accomplishments have come in organizations that don't matter.


But then he'd be a hypocrite...???


----------



## StylesP1

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That most of his accomplishments have come in organizations that don't matter.


lol. WWE bubble kiddies.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at people saying Backlash isn't "big enough" of a PPV for AJ to win on. Perhaps a title change on the first SD exclusive PPV would make it more important???

Plus, if they kept it till the next dual branded PPV, a potential AJ title win might not main event, and then everybody would bitch that he'd won his first title and didn't main event when it happened, lol.

Eh, whatever. I'm excited for SD to see Dean tonight :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Looking forward to another solid show tonight. Between Dean/AJ, Orton/Wyatt, Bryan/Miz, the tag teams and women, bunch of stuff to be entertained by for 2 hours.


----------



## imthegame19

Main event just announced Dean Ambrose vs Baron Corbin. It's a interesting match considering how much Baron Corbin has been protected since joining the company. He's only lost once after Ziggler rolled him up.


----------



## Crasp

Well that'll just tempt me to get an early night and skip the main event.


----------



## Sweggeh

@imthegame19

Honestly man, it seems like the more Ambrose's chances of holding onto the title dwindle, the more aggressive and angry you get. I can only imagine how you will react when it actually happens.

Its just wrestling man, no need to take it so seriously.


----------



## StylesP1

Crasp said:


> Well that'll just tempt me to get an early night and skip the main event.


Why? Should be a good one. Corbin has looked good, and I fully expect Styles to interfere.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Just announced


----------



## imthegame19

Sweggeh said:


> @imthegame19
> 
> Honestly man, it seems like the more Ambrose's chances of holding onto the title dwindle, the more aggressive and angry you get. I can only imagine how you will react when it actually happens.
> 
> Its just wrestling man, no need to take it so seriously.


Yeah that's probably why I'm probably gonna stop posting on the forum soon. I only started posting on this forum again. Because I became such big fans of Owens and Ambrose during their feud. Which lead to Ambrose having big Mania exposure and Jericho feud that I wanted to see. Then Ambrose followed that by winning the title. 


So I'm not gonna lie when I come to this forum to talk wrestling and about Ambrose. Then see dumb overhyping AJ comments. Or troll comments bashing Ambrose. I let it get on my nervous then I should. I really do think Ambrose is winning at Backlash. But just in case. I just think I'm gonna stop posting on this forum starting now. Certain people(not saying you) aren't making it fun anymore. So goodbye and go Ambrose!


----------



## Sweggeh

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah that's probably why I'm probably gonna stop posting on the forum soon. I only started posting on this forum again. Because I became such big fans of Owens and Ambrose during their feud. Which lead to Ambrose having big Mania exposure and Jericho feud that I wanted to see. Then Ambrose followed that by winning the title.
> 
> 
> So I'm not gonna lie when I come to this forum to talk wrestling and about Ambrose. Then see dumb overhyping AJ comments. Or troll comments bashing Ambrose. I let it get on my nervous then I should. I really do think Ambrose is winning at Backlash. But just in case. I just think I'm gonna stop posting on this forum starting now. Certain people(not saying you) aren't making it fun anymore.


Come on man, theres no need to leave the forum. Its just friendly banter at the end of the day. If people want to hype their guy, theres no problem with that. Just imagine how Reigns fans felt when everyone was hyping up Ambrose to take the title from him. Its pretty much the same thing.

You may not want to hear people hyping up AJ to take the title from Dean, but at the end of the day the whole point of this forum is that we all have different opinions. Its not fair to get angry because people disagree with you or because you think they are dumb for overhyping their guy.


----------



## ChicagoFit

You know what makes SnackDown the A Show (besides delicious treats)? SnackDown doesn't have that awful Mick Foley on it.


----------



## imthegame19

Sweggeh said:


> Come on man, theres no need to leave the forum. Its just friendly banter at the end of the day. If people want to hype their guy, theres no problem with that. Just imagine how Reigns felt when everyone was hyping up Ambrose to take the title from him. Its pretty much the same thing.
> 
> You may not want to hear people hyping up AJ to take the title from Dean, but at the end of the day the whole point of this forum is that we all have different opinions. Its not fair to get angry because people disagree with you or because you think they are dumb for overhyping their guy.


I won't leave forever just for a little while. I got a lot going on in my personal life as well with sick family members. So I look forward wrestling as a way to make me feel better. I don't need to spend time arguing who should be champ or whos better on a forum right now.


----------



## Sincere

ChicagoFit said:


> SnackDown







:lmao


----------



## Thanks12

RAW won. The main event sounds boring and how will they top last nights main event on Raw?


----------



## wkc_23

RAW's ending last night will be hard to top by Smackdown tonight. However, it still should be a good show. Smackdown Live always delivers.. I can't wait til talking smack with Daniel Bryan's response to The Miz.


----------



## StylesP1

Thanks12 said:


> RAW won. The main event sounds boring and how will they top last nights main event on Raw?


30 minutes of quality and 150 minutes of shit doesn't beat 2 hours of quality.


----------



## wkc_23

These guys haven't been around since around 1999. Never in a million years would I ever thought they would make a return. Just because their gimmick screamed attitude era.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

imthegame19 said:


> Main event just announced Dean Ambrose vs Baron Corbin. It's a interesting match considering how much Baron Corbin has been protected since joining the company. He's only lost once after Ziggler rolled him up.


I smell a DQ finish!!


----------



## ChicagoFit

wkc_23 said:


> RAW's ending last night will be hard to top by Smackdown tonight. However, it still should be a good show. Smackdown Live always delivers.. I can't wait til talking smack with Daniel Bryan's response to The Miz.


Sounds like someone hasn't heard the Headbangers are making their Ali-like return to SnackDown tonight. That will pop the ratings and make last night's RAW a distant memory. 

Rumor has it that Akeem the African Dream and Slick were spotted backstage and may interfere in the big Dean Ambrose vs Corbin Bernsen main event tonight, live on SnackDown!!!


----------



## Crasp

Sincere said:


> :lmao


Lest we forget. An iconic moment.


----------



## FatherJackHackett

Yup, a DQ or screwy finish between Corbin and Ambrose is definitely best for business. What kind it is remains to be seen.


----------



## OwenSES

Looking forward to seeing what the living legend The Miz will do tonight.


----------



## Push_Miz

WWE , please i beg you , don't fuck Miz up .


----------



## Lothario

Crasp said:


> Well that'll just tempt me to get an early night and skip the main event.














See ya.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

how much you want to bet Shane McMahon comes out with Bryan to call out the Miz? Shane won't leave Bryan alone lol


----------



## the_hound

ChicagoFit said:


> You know what makes SnackDown the A Show (besides delicious treats)? SnackDown doesn't have that awful Mick Foley on it.


no but it has that twat jbl and that cunt that has the personality of a microphone drowned in a pool of hot steamy piss otunga


RubberbandGoat said:


> how much you want to bet Shane McMahon comes out with Bryan to call out the Miz? Shane won't leave Bryan alone lol


----------



## The Tempest

StylesP1 said:


> 30 minutes of quality and 150 minutes of shit doesn't beat 2 hours of quality.


White knighting won't get you anywhere, my burh :mj4

Really interested with the Bryan/Miz stuff.


----------



## ChicagoFit

the_hound said:


> no but it has that twat jbl and that cunt that has the personality of a microphone drowned in a pool of hot steamy piss otunga


you're not wrong. 
As awful as JBL and his botoxed face and herpes upper lip is a teeny, tiny bit less disturbing to look at than the fat, homeless looking Foley with his beard that smells Rishiki's cesspool. While both are equally terrible on the mic, at least JBL doesn't make absolutely every topic all about himself. While JBL is unlistenable and makes one yearn for the days of Mark Madden on commentary, he's not a self-obsessed delusional man desperately trying to rewrite history giving himself far more importance than he ever had.


----------



## T0M

Evening everyone.


----------



## DammitChrist

Time for Heath Slater, Babayyy


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Anyone chance someone can injure Otunga tonight?


----------



## Uptown King

Should be another good SDL episode. Interested in seeing how they start the Ambrose/Styles feud off, and how Bray/Orton will go. Not to mention the DB/Miz confrontation.


----------



## DoubtGin

Good chance Smackdown will beat RAW again. RAW had only the main event going for them (which was awesome for the "shock" factor), there was like 2 hours of crap.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

joe debut incoming.


----------



## DoubtGin

AA vs Usos in the semi finals is interesting, thought that'd be the finals.

Slater & Rhyno going over :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

Corbin fighting Ambrose tonight should be a solid match up.


----------



## Sincere

DB/Miz opening :yes


----------



## Alright_Mate

DoubtGin said:


> AA vs Usos in the semi finals is interesting, thought that'd be the finals.
> 
> Slater & Rhyno going over :mark:


Usos will probably cost AA at Backlash, then finally the main man Heath Slater can get his contract.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh man, excited for this miz stuff, this was straight fucking fire.


----------



## DoubtGin

Looks like the Bryan vs Miz stuff will be a focal point of the show :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Was that Miz promo real?


----------



## DammitChrist

The IC champion, the Miz, opening the show? Cool


----------



## AngryConsumer

Starting off Smackdown Live on the right foot! :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Miz/DB :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

Miz reign of terror as IC Champion should officially begin tonight.


----------



## ChicagoFit

The countdown show/pre-show for an all new Christley Knows Best has begun...


----------



## Griselda

Miz basically dropped "Hit Em Up" on Bryan if there are any Tupac fans in here.


----------



## DoubtGin

This fucking promo :mark:


----------



## dclikewah

DoubtGin said:


> Good chance Smackdown will beat RAW again. RAW had only the main event going for them (which was awesome for the "shock" factor), there was like 2 hours of crap.


I agree, I highly doubt SD has something to match that shock value of a Triple H return. They can more than make up for that by putting out a quality show from start to finish that doesnt have Darren Young and Titus O'Neil on it in 2016.


----------



## Lothario

Should have thrown on Nas's 'Ether' instrumental in the background for this Miz promo. Jesus :lmao Miz is about to mess around and get a main event push. :lmao


----------



## Headliner

Most people are not going to remember the Headbangers. I see this show being average with that crap main-event.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Miz spitting that truth :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

And the crowd seemed pretty receptive to that Miz promo :clap


----------



## wkc_23

That Miz promo>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Hopefully Shane doesn't ruin this segment.


----------



## Sincere

:lmao @ Shane's face


----------



## finalnight

Miz just murdered a bitch.


----------



## ChicagoFit

They really should have held off on using Dr Phil until tonight.. he could help D Bry and Road Rules...


----------



## the_hound

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo shots have been fired


----------



## Uptown King

Oh shit DB calling Shane out.


----------



## Sincere

OSHT

Trouble in paradise for the SD management team?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Oooooooh.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

DBry going heel


----------



## ChicagoFit

It's the worst intro song in all of television


----------



## Dolorian

Didn't catch that what was the last thing Daniel said to Shane?


----------



## Prayer Police

Probably the only past footage worth replaying ever in the history of wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh shit, starting with the Miz


----------



## DoubtGin

I really really like the short segments before the intro kicks in. Like a sitcom.


----------



## NXT Only

DB going to go Rogue and wrestle again I see it coming a mile away


----------



## Headliner

It's good that Miz is going to be serious now for a bit. Maybe that will help put some credibility back into the IC title. Tired of him being a geek.


----------



## Trophies

Angry Miz is a great Miz.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

In Punk We Trust said:


> DBry going heel


Is he going to kill John Cena on live tv?


----------



## Uptown King

This is going to be awesome, no pun intended.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I love Miz being on the top... no ****... but the guy needs to be in the MAIN EVENT!


----------



## finalnight

Sounds like piped in boos tbh.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh shit, starting this show off hot. Miz getting big heat right now.


----------



## Fissiks

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I love Miz being on the top... no ****... but the guy needs to be in the MAIN EVENT!


no just no


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz doing a Punk


----------



## AngryConsumer

MIZ walking to the ring with a goddamn purpose, mic in hand! :mark:


----------



## ChicagoFit

Did Road Rules forget to pick up his burka from the dry cleaner?


----------



## T0M

IC title has no prestige, he's right.


----------



## Sincere

Miz getting mad heat, but still not getting booed as bad as Roman :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

King of Soft Style


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

The Miz king of soft style.


----------



## SpeedStick

Miz shooting on the indy style


----------



## What A Maneuver

Miz with that Punk like quote.


----------



## StylesP1

Lively crowd tonight!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I smell Dolph Ziggler getting involved in this..


----------



## AngryConsumer

"Do I have everybody's attention now?" unk


----------



## God Movement

Miz will be back in the main event sooner or later.


----------



## finalnight

Soul Man Danny B said:


> In Punk We Trust said:
> 
> 
> 
> DBry going heel
> 
> 
> 
> Is he going to kill John Cena on live tv?
Click to expand...

Well, that would get Smackdown to a 4.0 rating.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Miz is honing his inner "Ziggler", go head boi!


----------



## PraXitude

My respect for the Miz has gone up exponentially! I used to hate him (except when he was just being a really douchey heel) but he's great when they let him loose!


----------



## Lothario

Taking a shot at the KFC segment :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Miz deserves a main event push more than Roman does... and it's not close.


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz is too good.


----------



## Lethal Evans

The Miz is great.


----------



## I am the Storm

It was once a great title. Sometimes even better than the WWF/WWE title. It deserves to be made great again.

Not sure Miz is the guy that can do that, though.


----------



## T0M

Miz bang on the money again. Truth hurts.


----------



## the_hound

oh fuck off ziggler


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Here comes Dolph to completely kill the mood


----------



## Headliner

I knew Ziggler was going back to the IC title.:lol


----------



## Uptown King

Guess we have our next IC title feud.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Fuck sake why is Dolph getting involved.


----------



## Fissiks

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Miz deserves a main event push more than Roman does... and it's not close.


sure but i don't think either should move past the mid-card.


----------



## infidel

you know what would suck?

that with the punchable face, smarminess, ultra hot girlfriend, success in wwe, that the miz also had a 12 inch cock.


----------



## ChicagoFit

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I smell Dolph Ziggler getting involved in this..


Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner!


----------



## Prayer Police

It's the Colonel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Oh no, not Ziggler :/


----------



## Life010

Ziggler vs Miz feud incoming.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

There ya go, Dolph. Back where you belong. Go make Miz look better.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Well son of a bitch


----------



## finalnight

This feels like a heel promo from Ziggler


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolorian said:


> Didn't catch that what was the last thing Daniel said to Shane?


Daniel Bryan - "by the way, I find your advice to be quite ironic coming from someone who has beef with Brock Lesnar"


----------



## Gutwrench

Here's Ziggler to go overboard with everything that he does.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Miz is officially the best heel on the roster :applause

Please put him over this bum Dolph clean :applause


----------



## AngryConsumer

Please, Miz... put Ziggler out to the pasture.


----------



## Sincere

S
A
W
F
T


----------



## I am the Storm

Ah. The guy who claims to never get opportunities is coming to get yet another opportunity.

YAWN.


----------



## Uptown King

Geralt z Rivii said:


> It was once a great title. Sometimes even better than the WWF/WWE title. It deserves to be made great again.
> 
> Not sure Miz is the guy that can do that, though.


He could be the building blocks atleast.


----------



## Prayer Police

ChicagoFit said:


> Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner!


KFC chicken dinner


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ziggler, you're not on Miz's level... you're an serial loser buddy. 

Corbin needs to handle Miz's light work.


----------



## Dolorian

DammitC said:


> Daniel Bryan - "by the way, I find your advice to be quite ironic coming from someone who has beef with Brock Lesnar"


Ah I see, thanks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This isn't the Dolph I want, we want #heelziggler . Still a respectable promo.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Even though we've heard similar promos from Cena: I wanted Miz to finish his promo there. in Austin's criteria of "content, delivery attitude": Miz was bringing it there. For Dolph: Id call an audible. We've seen these two wrestle how many times?


----------



## TD Stinger

Figured Dolph would be the next challenger. Fine by me. Miz and Dolph always work well together and Ziggler has been putting in good work since the brand split.


----------



## FROSTY

*I hope Miz fucking shreds Geek Zigglesworth.*


----------



## ChicagoFit

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Well son of a bitch


Although Miss Cleo may have died, her spirit and powers are still with us through you...


----------



## Sincere

Ziggler is extra squeaky tonight.


----------



## Mainboy

Oh fuck off Ziggler.


----------



## Uptown King

Couldn't they have someone else be Miz next challenger, like Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit this is great


----------



## PraXitude

Ziggler is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Prayer Police

It's the Colonel and the chicken going at it once again.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Miz getting dat heat...


----------



## SpeedStick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770775332689473536


----------



## wkc_23

The Miz is such a great heel.


----------



## Therapy

Ok.. This is going some place..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Miz getting massive heat.


----------



## Uptown King

Classic heel move, love it.


----------



## Headliner

Good start to the show. Besides AJ this will probably be the best thing on the whole show.


----------



## razzathereaver

You know that thing where you hear a word so many times it sounds like a brand new one? That's what I've got with "prove".


----------



## ChicagoFit

We almost had the visual of a bouncer at a high end club fighting a rowdy patron who violated the club's no jeans policy....


----------



## NXT Only

Ziggler has been money since the Brand Split


----------



## DoubtGin

That heat is nuclear.


----------



## StylesP1

Great opening segment! Nice job from the crowd to.


----------



## PraXitude

There's wrestling.. and there's WRASSLIN'! That heel work was classic WRASSLIN!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm liking this. But who is Dolph?! Dude is a loser (in the WWE), let's be honest.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is probably the first mistake SD has made in weeks, you don't put two guys in a feud who have/need momentum and need a win. Ziggler needs to win & so does Miz.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Although this feud has been done to death this feels like a fresh program between these two reinvigorated characters, Miz and Dolph.


----------



## Sincere

Crowds gonna be chanting coward at Miz for a while now :lmao


----------



## Trophies

If we're following this new era stuff correctly...Miz and Ziggler are gonna brawl backstage later. At least I hope so.


----------



## The Power that Be

Ziggles is shootin :nash


----------



## Kabraxal

Man this is fun. Both Ziggler and Miz actually getting some shit to do on SD instead of lost in the shuffle.


----------



## wkc_23

Fucking hell, the miz is really growing on me.


----------



## Gutwrench

PraXitude said:


> Ziggler is so fucking annoying.


He tries SOOOO hard and always goes WAAAAY overboard.


----------



## Griselda

Oh god, a long fucking Wyatt segment. Hope Orton comes from the darkness and RKO's him.


----------



## FROSTY

*They actually got a entire arena invested in this chanting coward loudly in unison.*


----------



## Zigberg

Smackdown is so fucking good... Except for Otunga, who needs to fuck right off.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Miz deserves a main event push more than Roman does... and it's not close.


I agree, but who doesn't deserve a main event push more than Roman?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

so we wait all week to get Bryan/Miz and we get Miz/Dolph?


----------



## Uptown King

If Bray doesn't win this feud against Orton just make him a official jobber.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol you know what? Fuck it. I'm rooting for the Vaudevillians


----------



## ChicagoFit

Is everyone excited to see the big Dean Ambrose vs Corbin Bernsen main event???


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ the sheer thought of the hype bros (who the fuck comes up with these names) being tag team champions ffs


----------



## WrestlingOracle

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Miz getting massive heat.


Outside of an authority figure who by principal of playing that role is going to get heat whether excellent or terrible in execution: you don't see genuine heat too much these days. Kuddos there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It was a good segment though, I can't lie. Those guys went out there and had the crowd instantly.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Uptown King said:


> Couldn't they have someone else be Miz next challenger, like Shelton Benjamin.


He's out with a shoulder injury.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why did they have to make Miz get out of the ring? Must every last heel be a pussy? I mean he's afraid of Dolph? His whole promo all that intensity and anger and he's afraid of Dolph? Was hoping for a new aggressive Miz who isn't a coward. You can be a heel who isn't a pussy and still be a heel.


----------



## Phaedra

I just remembered that the fucking headbangers are going to be on this smackdown lmfao.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Did Dolph just highjack Bryan's angle? what the hell is going on? it was Bryan/Miz....WTF!


----------



## Griselda

RubberbandGoat said:


> so we wait all week to get Bryan/Miz and we get Miz/Dolph?


Bryan is still gonna address him tonight.


----------



## Life010

the_hound said:


> jesus christ the sheer thought of the hype bros (who the fuck comes up with these names) being tag team champions ffs


Zack Ryder ftw!


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm happy as long as Dolph Ziggler is AT LEAST a midcarder


----------



## dclikewah

Dolph has been very good since the split. SD writers are doing things right.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome segment by Miz and Ziggler. 

Ambrose/Corbin is actually interesting. A fresh match up and gives Corbin some good exposure. Not sure what to expect from the match, but still it's interesting at the very least.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Meh, Miz still isn't doing it for me.


----------



## FROSTY

*Solid opening segment, hopefully Miz fucks Dolph up at some point tonight.*


----------



## ElTerrible

Although it was well executed, it was still a horrible direction to take the angle. They made Miz look like a bitch. It only needed one minor twist. Ziggler should have challenged him to a title match, not a non-title match. That way Miz could have played it off, saying he´s not getting baited into a match. Now he looks like a pussy, if you think about it. Right after talking major shit to Bryan they make him look like a bitch.


----------



## T0M

So refreshing to get a heel promo that isn't Stephanie screeching for 20 minutes.


----------



## Gutwrench

Zigberg said:


> Smackdown is so fucking good... Except for Otunga, who needs to fuck right off.


I'm impressed with what they're doing with Smackdown, and WWE in general. It's been a lot more fun these past several weeks.


----------



## SpeedStick

ChicagoFit said:


> Is everyone excited to see the big Dean Ambrose vs Corbin Bernsen main event???


Let me guess Styles and Corbin beat up Ambrose to end the show setting up next week main event Styles/Corbin vs Ambrose/Kalisto


----------



## Zigberg

I hate Mojo so, so fucking much.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

yeah but Bryan should have came out at the opening and addressed Miz there...now its a wasted opportunity. I was only looking forward to SDL to see this feud and they've already ruined it. Dolph? really?


----------



## Prayer Police

These teams already fought on last week's Main Event.


----------



## Chrome

Pulling for the Vaudevillians, but Simon might still be in the doghouse.


----------



## Griselda

Lmao "Mojo Fears Ritalin"


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Ugh. What happened to all the good tag teams?


----------



## Kabraxal

I think some are missing some things with Miz... he just said in his promo he is smarter than others because he finds ways to not get hit and then he does just that. It fits his promo but also fits into the cowardly line. It worked really well to keep him "heel" but not have him be completely wrong.


----------



## Therapy

Hype Bros are awful.. Just a terrible generic Rockers gimmick


----------



## Sincere

Ortunga fpalm

Stop talking. Forever.


----------



## Trophies

Hype Bros...that name is so cringe worthy.


----------



## ElTerrible

SAMCRO said:


> Why did they have to make Miz get out of the ring? Must every last heel be a pussy? I mean he's afraid of Dolph? His whole promo all that intensity and anger and he's afraid of Dolph? Was hoping for a new aggressive Miz who isn't a coward. You can be a heel who isn't a pussy and still be a heel.


1000 times this.


----------



## DammitChrist

Aw they removed the announcer from their entrance theme?


----------



## Dolorian

These guys are doomed with that gimmick.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

English looks like a struggling pianist with that beard :lol :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

English looks sleeze as fuck with that beard.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I am glad we never got a Jericho and Zack Ryder tag team. I don't know if I could bear the name Jeri-Bro.


----------



## ChicagoFit

RubberbandGoat said:


> Did Dolph just highjack Bryan's angle? what the hell is going on? it was Bryan/Miz....WTF!


well the fact that if D Bry takes a few more bumps his brain will be less useful than a household sponge kinda puts a damper on the idea of him fighting Miz...


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I guess they're going to now have Bryan and Shane have tension. wonder where that will lead?


----------



## Life010

dclikewah said:


> Dolph has been very good since the split. SD writers are doing things right.


I agree I normally didn't care about him but he's showing some good promo's and work in the ring last few weeks.
Same goes for Dean btw.


----------



## Therapy

Two of the most corny tag teams in the modern era.. These would barely fly in the 80s..


----------



## dclikewah

SAMCRO said:


> Why did they have to make Miz get out of the ring? Must every last heel be a pussy? I mean he's afraid of Dolph? His whole promo all that intensity and anger and he's afraid of Dolph? Was hoping for a new aggressive Miz who isn't a coward. You can be a heel who isn't a pussy and still be a heel.


WWE castrated KO last night who went from winning the NXT title by beating the living hell out of his best friend until the ref had to stop the match to having Triple H do his dirty work. Its like they only know how to have heels be pussys these days.


----------



## wkc_23

I hate the hype bros.. Mainly because of Mojo.


----------



## JDP2016

What the fuck was that?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


ElTerrible said:


> Although it was well executed, it was still a horrible direction to take the angle. They made Miz look like a bitch. It only needed one minor twist. Ziggler should have challenged him to a title match, not a non-title match. That way Miz could have played it off, saying he´s not getting baited into a match. Now he looks like a pussy, if you think about it. Right after talking major shit to Bryan they make him look like a bitch.


 I see your point but that's Flair 101. Talk the huge game, get riled up acting like you are ready to spring into action to get the crowd itching to see the heel get the head caved in and then of course duck through to grow that animosity due to all talk and no action until it is really time where a good reaction is elicited from the crowd. Miz's job isn't to be a badass right now and the fans bought in.


----------



## Griselda

Mojo has an Ultimate Warrior vibe to him.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Eew.


----------



## razzathereaver

Match is pretty good.


----------



## StylesP1

I like the Hype Bros. Mojo is bad on his own, but he totally works in a tag team with Ryder. Good match!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think that was the most impressive Mojo has ever looked.


----------



## T0M

What a crap match.


----------



## the_hound

vauldervillans now jobbers


----------



## NXT Only

Hype Bros are a cool face tag team.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That was quick, that was shit, moving on...


----------



## PanopticonPrime

So all of the heel teams on Smackdown are jobbers?


----------



## Chrome

Guess that answers my question lol. This could've been a slightly more competitive match tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

We live in a world where the Hype Bros are getting a push....


----------



## DoubtGin

Vaudevillians are done for


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So at which point did the WWE go cold on the Vaudevillains?


----------



## ChicagoFit

SpeedStick said:


> Let me guess Styles and Corbin beat up Ambrose to end the show setting up next week main event Styles/Corbin vs Ambrose/Kalisto


Love it! The way you seamlessly integrated Kalisto into it for next week is brilliant. That's excitement personified. ;-)


----------



## FROSTY

*So no heels left in the SD tag team tournament?*


----------



## Dolorian

Vauldevillans are doomed, they need to drop that gimmick.


----------



## dclikewah

Life010 said:


> I agree I normally didn't care about him but he's showing some good promo's and work in the ring last few weeks.
> Same goes for Dean btw.


Only complaint really is his voice but cant change that lol. But yea there seems to be a fire in his promo's that has been missing for years, I love him using more mat work in his arsenal now too.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *So no heels left in the SD tag team tournament?*


Slater is still a heel I think.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Jesus, calm down, Mojo.


----------



## DammitChrist

That promo was.... different


----------



## ChicagoFit

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think that was the most impressive Mojo has ever looked.


He's a racist, homophobe too?!?!?!?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Mojo is so cringe lol


----------



## The Power that Be

#GEEKS


----------



## Zigberg

Please Mojo, please just choose a new career path.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mojo Rawley = the next IWC darling.

Mark it down.


----------



## wkc_23

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think that was the most impressive Mojo has ever looked.


That's a very very low bar :lol


----------



## Phaedra

God I hate that guy lol. I want to slip him some valium.


----------



## Headliner

Phaedra said:


> I just remembered that the fucking headbangers are going to be on this smackdown lmfao.


Hopefully it's just a one off. I don't see most people remembering them.


----------



## DoubtGin

THE CRINGE


----------



## Lothario

ChicagoFit said:


> Is everyone excited to see the big Dean Ambrose vs Corbin Bernsen main event???


I'll give it the same chance I'll give the rest of the show to entertain. Regardless of how it plays out, WWE fans are some of the most, ADD, short sighted, "What have you done for me lately," peons on the web, so there will be a lot of bitching and moaning either way, because nothing SD could do would top RAW's main event. Smartly, I don't think SD gives a fuck about doing anything other than putting on a iverall good show.


----------



## Therapy

:lol @ AJ.. Hilarious


----------



## Trophies

The Headbangers are back?? Lolol


----------



## SAMCRO

Mojo is awful in every way, corny and cringeworthy on the mic, terrible looking body all flabby and pale looking, boring ass wrestling style and acts like a complete retard.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Have the Vaudevillians won a match since the call up :maury


----------



## razzathereaver

Never let Mojo anywhere near a mic again :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuuuuuuck. Get the microphones out of the faces of the Hype Bros...


----------



## Sincere

Apollo Creed fpalm


----------



## Insomnia

Some cringe shit right here! :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

So Apollo's new gimmick is a guy who can spell?


----------



## NXT Only

They gave Crews a spelling bee gimmick :lol


----------



## dclikewah

Therapy said:


> Hype Bros are awful.. Just a terrible generic Rockers gimmick


I'm more interested in the god damn Headbangers of all teams over the Hype Bros.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Styles is fucking great.


----------



## ChicagoFit

Shocking Breaking News: Chris Brown has been arrested.... 

;-)


----------



## ElTerrible

I swear for a second I thought it was Virgil. :grin2:


----------



## Griselda

I love how they're making a rib of everybody forgetting Apollo's name. :lmao I'm guessing Bryan calling him Apollo Creed set this all in motion.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Poor Crews, they made a gimmick out of people saying bad his name. :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ!:mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Zero reaction for crews... Or should I say creed


----------



## Catsaregreat

Hope they keep Styles heel, hes like a less annoying Rollins.


----------



## PirateMonkE

Crews is such a boring, cringy fuck.


----------



## Bayley <3

Smackdown loses every week they put mojo rawley on tv.


----------



## Ham and Egger

AJ is fuckin gold right now. That was a hilarious segment. :lol


----------



## Dolorian

So Styles vs Crews tonight then.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Apollo looks like he's always smiling even when he isn't trying to.


----------



## FROSTY

*Okay STyles was kinda funny there.*


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL I love how they had Daniel Bryan's slip-up of Apollo "Creed's" name turn into a running gag XD


----------



## Nicky Midss

these scripted backstage segments are so bad.


----------



## SAMCRO

Man Apollo really needs to come up with a better comeback to people calling him Creed than spelling Crews, he sounds like an idiot. "My name is Crews, C R E W S Crews" he literally says that everytime someone ribs him about his last name, god damn dude get creative.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ wearing Cena's headband is gold :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wkc_23 said:


> That's a very very low bar :lol


Oh it's ground level :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dolorian said:


> So Styles vs Crews tonight then.


That has terrific potential for a PHENOMENAL match. :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Slater is still a heel I think.


Slater's a God


----------



## Phaedra

Oh Crews, please become a secret douchebag lol. 

AJ .. lol, man ... :ha


----------



## ChicagoFit

NXT Only said:


> They gave Crews a spelling bee gimmick [emoji38]


They're gonna get the coveted Scripps National Spelling Bee audience watching SmackDown.


----------



## the_hound

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *So no heels left in the SD tag team tournament?*


i get this horrible feeling that you know who and his you know who partner are going to turn heel and screw AA out of the tag team championships


----------



## MOBELS

Why on earth would they put Uso's and American Alpha in the same side of the bracket. Makes the finals for the tournament look much weaker than the tournament actually is.


----------



## The Power that Be

SAMCRO said:


> Man Apollo really needs to come up with a better comeback to people calling him Creed than spelling Crews, he sounds like an idiot.


If only this was 1997 and Apollo was in the NOD


----------



## WrestlingOracle

The tag division scene of the mid 00s was rough, if memory serves particularly 06, but boy this current SD tag scene is D-R-Y- imo. Shake my head when I remember in 2013-early 2014 we had Rhodes Bros very hot and before that SD leading to MITB was built around the Rhodes Scholars feud and that was inofitself a decent team, part of 2013 Team Hell No of course, Shield combinations, Prime Time Players actually somewhat relevant, the weekly good-match series between Usos and Harper/Rowan.


----------



## wkc_23

Nicky Midss said:


> these scripted backstage segments are so bad.


Aj was great there, though. Apollo, not so much.. Gets owned and still smiles. Cringy as shit


----------



## PRODIGY

I can't wait until AJ wins the title.


----------



## Griselda

I really want Apollo to win a title, then they film a segment where he gets the belt and "Apollo Creed" is on the nameplate.


----------



## Therapy

Dat POP


----------



## Life010

dclikewah said:


> WWE castrated KO last night who went from winning the NXT title by beating the living hell out of his best friend until the ref had to stop the match to having Triple H do his dirty work. Its like they only know how to have heels be pussys these days.


The Rock let the coperation and Vince do his dirty work.
So this sir is bullshit.


----------



## Donnie

DAT POP, DAT HEADBAND, DAT AJ


----------



## RubberbandGoat

seems like more people are going to SD shows now...they don't look as empty anymore.


----------



## NXT Only

AJ really feeling himself right now, dude has never been more money


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The new "face that runs the place"

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Chrome

Damn, that pop for AJ:


----------



## dclikewah

THEY DONT WANT NONE

NO

THEY DONT WANT NONE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ is over.


----------



## Sincere

"Who would now like to be announced as the face that runs the place... AJ STYLES"

:lmao


----------



## teick

I'd love to see Apollo getting pissed of at some point and start beating up random people backstage, screaming his name.


----------



## Phaedra

I kind of wish Rose was still around doing his kruger gimmick and he could maybe hunt Mojo with a fucking tranq gun.


----------



## StylesP1

The GOAT :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I can't wait until AJ Styles wins the WWEWHC title :3


----------



## the_hound

i love the fact they kept the entrance stage, it looks bloody awesome, my only hate is those damn led ring posts


----------



## Therapy

:lol Face that runs the place.. The heel is strong with this one... I fucking love it


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ MF STYLES! :mark:


----------



## Lothario

Won't Cena be in the building tonight? Could see the main event becoming a tag match.


----------



## DoubtGin

AJ getting all arrogant because of the Cena win and taking his gimmick is brilliant for his character development.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

That headband kills me.


----------



## TD Stinger

“Would now like to be introduced as the face that runs the place.”

Lol. As much as I want AJ to go face and Dean go heel, I love smug, cocky little AJ.


----------



## SAMCRO

Man i really wish AJ would stop wearing the Cena armband around his head, just makes me think they're setting it up for Cena to return and get his win back. I want him to move on from Cena, i don't want Cena to return and get the last laugh.


----------



## T0M

In before Claire Lynch comes out with their 3 year old child.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The need to give Crews Dolphs old gimmick of shaking peoples hands and introducing himself with his stupid grin. He'd be a great heel with that.


----------



## infidel

AJ looking like parody tonight

Dodgeball reject


----------



## ElTerrible

I knew they´d take out the shovels and shove the phrase down our throats. What kind of retard would like to change from The Phenomenal One to the Face that runs the Place. It´s retarded. Only retarded people say the same sentence every 30 seconds.


----------



## DoubtGin

This place will be quite unbearable if AJ actually loses.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Holy fuck Aj is great right now.


----------



## Dolorian

SAMCRO said:


> Man i really wish AJ would stop wearing the Cena armband around his head, just makes me think they're setting it up for Cena to return and get his win back.


That is exactly what will happen.


----------



## Sincere

BEAT UP DEAN AMBROSE!!! :mark:


----------



## WoWoWoKID

REALLLY digging the long semi long ramp, just like the ovaltron set


----------



## wkc_23

fpalm fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Oh gawd they gave Crews a live mic fpalm


----------



## MyaTheBee

LMAO @ that headband...(Which is really Cena's armband..Dem pythons.)


----------



## Griselda

"Oh you mad?" :lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat

no one cares about apollo lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I know AJ's been doing it for like almost 20 years already but he's a goddamn natural


----------



## Godway

AJ's so great right now :lol rofl Apollo Crews...he's so terrible.


----------



## TD_DDT

Get this LOSER apollo snooze out of here. Not even worthy of licking AJs boots.


----------



## Trophies

How dare Apollo Creed interrupt AJ.


----------



## Ace

Lol AJ has been on fire :lmao


----------



## Life010

Crews will never be over in the WWE.


----------



## dclikewah

Life010 said:


> The Rock let the coperation and Vince do his dirty work.
> So this sir is bullshit.


The corporate champion thing fit The Rock and he ran with it all the way. KO with his bully persona having HHH be the one to help him win is not at all the same thing. Nice try though.


----------



## Catsaregreat

SAMCRO said:


> Man i really wish AJ would stop wearing the Cena armband around his head, just makes me think they're setting it up for Cena to return and get his win back.


If you havent accepted the fact yet that Cena is coming back and will beat AJ clean then youre in total denial.


----------



## Spaz350

Phaedra said:


> I kind of wish Rose was still around doing his kruger gimmick and he could maybe hunt Mojo with a fucking tranq gun.


That. Is. FANTASTIC.


----------



## PRODIGY

AJ is fucking killing it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

This should be a really good match...


----------



## FROSTY

*LMAO Creed interrupting Styles this is gonna be so cringe.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle

If they continue this progression of AJ "absorbing" John Cena: they could have absolute gold on their hands with continuation of AJ mockingly absorbing more Cena characteristics and hell: AJ already has that fireman's carry into a knee he could use as a parody. Heck, shoulder tackle, shoulder tackle, spinout powerbomb, FNS into AA could parody into drop kick, drop kick, some back move AJ has from a standing switch, standing moonsault, fireman's carry into knee.


----------



## infidel

T0M said:


> In before Claire Lynch comes out with their 3 year old child.


DO IT

"have you forgotten me?!? have you forgotten our child???"

AJ pales, stutters, drops the mic and runs off through the crowd


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh gawd they gave Crews a live mic fpalm



It's ok. He kept it short and simple


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

"Beat up Crews" chants...yikes. Poor dude.


----------



## the_hound

needs tio step up kid ##LOL otunga shut the fuck up you clown


----------



## kpenders

Get this ******* off my TV


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ok, this could be a phenomenal match tho (pun intended)


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh, Apollo…..STOP FUCKING SMILING ALL THE TIME!

Seriously, I know it would be non-PC, but someone slap it out of him. We need Cornette back here for one day just to slap the shit out of him.


----------



## Chrome

This should be a damn good match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Creed with a spelling gimmick... :lol


----------



## NXT Only

He's spelling everything now :lmao


----------



## T0M

Crews has got no charisma at all. Zero.


----------



## Sincere

He almost failed at spelling punch... fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police

Aw hell naw! Don't tell me he's gonna be spelling things from now on!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Why is Apollo even on the mainroster he couldn't even get over in fullsail.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Apollo trying to find some character lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

This crowd doesn't sound live..


----------



## Dolorian

What the hell is it with Crews and the whole spelling then? Hehe :lol


----------



## FROSTY

*Holy shit, is Creed seriously gonna spell the last word in every sentence he says now :bryanlol*


----------



## MyaTheBee

A kitten dies every time Apollo smiles....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Spelling gimmick for Crews...


----------



## RubberbandGoat

AJ should just turn face. be the flagbearer of SDL.


----------



## wkc_23

Is Apollo really gonna have a spelling gimmick. OH MY GOD... THE CRINGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Therapy

Crews is like a white privileged trust fund baby R-Truth


----------



## JDP2016

Crews has to turn heel. This whole name thing has ruined him.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Crews may be one of the worst characters I've ever seen on WWE tv, and that's saying a lot


----------



## Catsaregreat

This spelling gimmick can work for Crews. He can be like a heel version of Neil Degrasse Tyson.


----------



## NXT Only

This spelling gimmick has potential


----------



## SAMCRO

Love that AJ's adding more blue gear to his attire, dude just fits perfectly on SD.


----------



## Griselda

People are acting like Crews is Mike Adamle on the mic. He's no John Cena but he gets his point across and doesn't flub his lines (to my memory). If someone doesn't cut a Rock level promo on their first try the kneejerk reaction is to never hand them a mic again, how else is he supposed to get better?


----------



## Life010

dclikewah said:


> The corporate champion thing fit The Rock and he ran with it all the way. KO with his bully persona having HHH be the one to help him win is not at all the same thing. Nice try though.


It's not like Owens asked for it kayfabe wise.
We will also most likely hear a promo in the future from him that he didn't need the help from HHH.

But I do agree with you that sometimes they go to far with the chicken heel shit.


----------



## MyaTheBee

That spelling gimmick...Won't get annoying or anything.


----------



## Kabraxal

MyaTheBee said:


> A kitten dies every time Apollo smiles....


It's one unending smile luckily so only one kitten gave his little life in this tragedy...


----------



## Sincere

I feel like Crews would have been better served just running with the Apollo Creed gimmick. :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

according to Breaking Ground, Triple H loves Crews..he's probably pissed how they're treating him.


----------



## StylesP1

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> This crowd doesn't sound live..


It has to be. Crews and Vaudvillains came out to absolute silence. The crowd actions have been in line with the noise. Its live.


----------



## Rise

Damn quit hating on Crews lmao. He is trying to bring some personality at least they recognized his weaknesses, and he is now trying to fix them. Thats huge compared to what I have watched the last 3 years on this show! You can make a mean face Crews, I believe!


----------



## FROSTY

WrestlingOracle said:


> If they continue this progression of AJ "absorbing" John Cena: they could have absolute gold on their hands with continuation of AJ mockingly absorbing more Cena characteristics and hell: AJ already has that fireman's carry into a knee he could use as a parody. Heck, shoulder tackle, shoulder tackle, spinout powerbomb, FNS into AA could parody into drop kick, drop kick, some back move AJ has from a standing switch, standing moonsault, fireman's carry into knee.


*Oh this would be awesome! If he started doing the you can't see me sign, talking about his hustle loyalty and respect. All the while not realizing he has himself turned into John Cena, that somebody else will have to beat up lol.*


----------



## The Power that Be

T0M said:


> Crews has got no charisma at all. Zero.


I don't hear anyone saying anymore how Uhaa is gonna be the next big thing :ha


----------



## Honey Bucket

I thought Big Cass had the spelling gimmick over on Raw?

WM 32: Crews vs. Cass. Spelling Bee Street Fight.


----------



## Leather Rebel

@-PerfectDarkness- Where are you?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another match where Crews gets to showcase his "skills" yet remains boring as fuck cause he has no character.

Did Raw & Smackdown swap writers this week?


----------



## Therapy

StylesP1 said:


> It has to be. Crews and Vaudvillains came out to absolute silence. The crowd actions have been in line with the noise. Its live.


This.. If it was taped they would have both got 80's era Hogan pops for no reason.


----------



## DammitChrist

Are they seriously going to have Apollo Crews have a spelling gimmick? I thought it was just a running joke of Bryan mispronouncing his name and a witty comment from Styles lol


----------



## wkc_23

Wished Apollo wasn't so boring. Cause dude does his thing in the ring.


----------



## Life010

JDP2016 said:


> Crews has to turn heel. This whole name thing has ruined him.


Let him claim that's the best american superstar ever, let him wrestle in american shorts and a show with dancers and shit before he goes to the ring!

Apollo Creed uhhhh Crews ftw


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Otunga please shut up


----------



## MyaTheBee

The Power that Be said:


> I don't hear anyone saying anymore how Uhaa is gonna be the next big thing :ha


We all make mistakes....I was wrong.

I apologize...


----------



## PraXitude

Gutwrench said:


> He tries SOOOO hard and always goes WAAAAY overboard.


Exactly! He just overacts too much!


----------



## Trophies

Somebody drug Otunga's drink to make him pass out.


----------



## Griselda

Leather Rebel said:


> @-PerfectDarkness- Where are you?


Seriously, I was waiting for that gif when AJ's music hit.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why must Mauro call every corner splash the Stinger Splash? Just call it a corner splash.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crews is just so damn good in the ring, get some charisma dammit !


----------



## Delsin Rowe

AJ is putting in work selling all that shit.


----------



## T0M

Every time Otunga speaks I get angry.


----------



## Therapy

Crews reminds me of the original Sin Cara.. His moves are telegraphed to the point you think you're watching a circus.. Nothing has any impact what so ever.. Just aerobatics and... No "umph"


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Botchamania...good job Crews..way to protect AJ>


----------



## DoubtGin

Otunga, just go away please.


----------



## dclikewah

Uhaa Nation was so god damn cool.

Apollo Crews is ..... sleep:sleep


----------



## Lothario

If Crews can find a character, he's a star. Could be a main eventer in two years. He has everything needed to Excel minus the personality. I hope he puts it together.


----------



## Y2Joe

When did Bobby Lashley come back to WWE??


----------



## RiverFenix

Apollo needs to be put into a tag team for the next while - either with Kalisto or maybe Neville. Or sent back down to NXT,


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

My body is so ready to see this match in a WWE ring 










2017


----------



## Dolorian

Otunga is the worst thing ever


----------



## SAMCRO

Otunga sounds like a dude who hasn't hit puberty yet, such a soft bitch sounding voice.


----------



## FROSTY

*This has been a damn good match.*


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Wtf is the scumbag idiot Harvard fuck talking about


----------



## Therapy

:lol Did they really just compare Crews to The Rock and Austin? :lol I just can't


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OK Otunga, so Crews growing up watching Cena equates to him being muscular? GTFO!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

that was a good match.


----------



## NXT Only

They don't want n.o.n.e.


----------



## Leather Rebel

(In honor to @-PerfectDarkness-).


----------



## ChicagoFit

Is it just me or does Zack Ryder smile like a crazy person/serial killer???


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Creed don't want none...


----------



## DammitChrist

I love how the Phenomenal Forearm is ending more matches lately


----------



## JDP2016

What Otunga? Crews watched Cena because he has muscles?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

i'm not looking forward to Ambrose/AJ because Ambrose doesn't have it in him to match up and keep up with AJ.


----------



## Sincere

If Crews just had an actual character and could go on the mic like he does in the ring, he'd be great.


----------



## Headliner

lol Crews. Gets clowned backstage, requests a match and loses like a geek. This was the right move though.


----------



## AngryConsumer

1..
2...
3! 

THEY DON'T WANT NONE, NOPE THEY DON'T WANT NONE! :mark:


----------



## T0M

Looking forward to that main event. I've always liked Corbin as well, he's just a beast.


----------



## ChicagoFit

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Wtf is the scumbag idiot Harvard fuck talking about


Mr Jennifer Hudson?


----------



## Dolorian

Can we please shut up that muppet Otunga?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope to see a Kalisto match tonight.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Cena was the only muscular wrestler on the planet,according to Otunga.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I like Corbin..hope he murders Ambrose..i've grown tired of all the Shield guys.


----------



## Sincere

T0M said:


> Looking forward to that main event. I've always liked Corbin as well, he's just a beast.


I still think Corbin has a lot of potential. He just needs to be booked right.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

I'd love to see Owens' title reign but I can't deal with Cole, Stephanie and HHH for 3 hours a week.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Crews might have lost a tooth from the Phenomenal Forearm. Maybe that will keep him from smiling so much


----------



## StylesP1

Hopefully they protect Corbin tonight. He shouldnt eat a pin right now, even from Ambrose.


----------



## The Power that Be

Y2Joe said:


> When did Bobby Lashley come back to WWE??


Have you SEEN Lashley lately ? He is tearing it up in TNA , not smiling and acting like a Tom like Crews


----------



## NXT Only

The Power that Be said:


> Have you SEEN Lashley lately ? He is tearing it up in TNA , not smiling and *acting like a Tom* like Crews


wtf?


----------



## Dolorian

MyaTheBee said:


> Cena was the only muscular wrestler on the planet,according to Otunga.


Otunga probably doesn't even knows what planet he is in. Guy is hopeless.


----------



## SAMCRO

ChicagoFit said:


> Is it just me or does Zack Ryder smile like a crazy person/serial killer???












....nah not at all....


----------



## ChicagoFit

Why does everyone sound like they wish David Otunga was at the Hudson home in the 7900 block of South Yale Avenue in Chicago on the morning of October 24 2008?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

"And you can tell Crews watched John Cena growing up by the thickness of Crews' muscles" Yes Otunga, because taking up weightlifting for any number of endless reasons is completely out of question. *sarcasm "You can tell Joe Smith carrying out leg day at the local Gold's is a devotee to Ronnie Coleman because he is doing leg presses!" *sarcasm over


----------



## Griselda

Can someone explain to me how Heath got Rhyno as a tag team partner when he ate a Gore from him?


----------



## wkc_23

SLATER :mark:


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Sincere

Wtf @ Heath :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Slater lives in like a huge two story house fpalm


----------



## Trophies

We're on location for the One Man Baaaaaaand!


----------



## NXT Only

ChicagoFit said:


> Why does everyone sound like they wish David Otunga was at the Hudson home in the 7900 block of South Yale Avenue in Chicago on the morning of October 24 2008?


GOAT post


----------



## T0M

:lmao

What am I watching?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Oh no.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

is that his real wife? lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LOL........ dat Slater push!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dclikewah

THIS IS AMAZING ALREADY


----------



## Catsaregreat

Does Rhyno remind anyone else of Danny Trejo?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Otunga, Crews & Mojo deserve to be kidnapped, tortured then buried alive.


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JDP2016

This is already golden.


----------



## Chrome

This Slater interview. :mj4

I almost want him and Rhyno to win the tag titles more than AA. Almost.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lmfao @ Heath's house, dude living like a star.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Holy shit this segment is fucking gold.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Didn't they already do the trailer park trash gimmick?


----------



## MyaTheBee

LMAO what the fuck is this?????


----------



## wkc_23

Crackers, Vienna Sausages and Cheese Whiz :lol :lol


----------



## NXT Only

Orsderbs :lmao 

Slater is the fucking man


----------



## Therapy

Finally.. More skits.. This is AE type comic relief...


----------



## Mra22

What in the world ??? :lol


----------



## Sincere

Omg... they made Heath as white trash as they possibly could. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA

Heath Slater FTW! :mark:


----------



## T0M

Slater is my boy. What a fucking hero.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Slater lives like Trevor off GTA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Catsaregreat said:


> Does Rhyno remind anyone else of Danny Trejo?


I can see it.


----------



## PirateMonkE

Is Slater about to pull a Dr. David Schultz promo?


----------



## the_hound

HAHAHAHAHAHA RHYNO


----------



## Godway

I loathe that Ambrose/Corbin is a match tonight. Rosters are thin enough, you shouldn't be putting the WWE champion in a "match for the sake of having a match". 

Man, Heath Slater is endlessly more watchable than RAW's jobber act of Golden Truth.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Slater's getting ovah!!!!


----------



## Bayley <3

What the fuck is this... :reneelel


----------



## SAMCRO

Jamie Noble must be his neighbor.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That was a pointless/overdone line by his wife, that didn't make Slater look overlooked..


----------



## RubberbandGoat

i love this! awesome! Heath is a star big time! lol Pizza crust for dinner. LMFAO


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

It's Heath Slater's surreal universe, we're all just living in it. And it's quite scary...

Bryan corpsing... :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Pizza crusts for dinner when big ol weightlifting Rhino is at the table :maury: :maury: :maury: :maury:


----------



## Mra22

His wife is scary :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Slater is fucking entertaining :lol


----------



## kpenders

Didn't Heath technically win that match against Orton? Shouldn't he have gotten a contract?

edit: nvm saw the segment after


----------



## ElTerrible

Bayley <3 said:


> What the fuck is this... :reneelel


No idea.


----------



## T0M

I legit laughed out loud at the sad cheese face. Amazing.


----------



## MyaTheBee

His ''Wife'' should have been...


----------



## ChicagoFit

I'm surprised the Slater's can afford the tape to cover the brand names of their food and beverages...


----------



## StylesP1

The frowny face on the cracker:lol


----------



## SpeedStick

The Power that Be said:


> Have you SEEN Lashley lately ? He is tearing it up in TNA , not smiling and acting like a Tom like Crews


Lashey should be in the WWE as RAW current champion


Heath Slater girl is ODB daughter (Look like a young ODB)


----------



## Bayley <3

We better see his above ground pool!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, so Rhyno is now living with Slater.


----------



## Chrome

When do we get to meet all 12 of Slater's kids lol?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Catsaregreat said:


> Does Rhyno remind anyone else of Danny Trejo?


Ha! That's who I thought it was looking out the window of Heath Slaters trailer home.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Heath's 'wife' represents myself and the entire WWE fanbase


----------



## Trophies

This is fucking incredible.


----------



## Headliner

Segment would be better without his "wife". Segment still kinda suck though.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

Where's the kids?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

These guys have to fucking win this tournament.

They have too.

They just have too.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Slater needs to win all the titles.


----------



## Prayer Police

I want to see the various number of kids


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If I was trailer park trash... I'd be offended.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Raw - The Kevin Owens show
Smackdown - The Heath Slater show


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Rhyno's just in the tag for the free crackers and cheese wiz.


----------



## infidel

PirateMonkE said:


> Is Slater about to pull a Dr. David Schultz promo?


he wanted a woman?


----------



## Lothario

I think Slater and Rhyno won't win due to a Slater goof, and Rhyno turns on him and will put him over for the SD contract at Backlash. Or maybe they win. Either way, I'm interested in Heath Slater which means they're doing something right. :lol


----------



## Mra22

Heath is great :lol


----------



## razzathereaver

This is fucking amazing :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3

MyaTheBee said:


> His ''Wife'' should have been...


I thought it was...


----------



## NXT Only

We almost seen the above ground pool fuck :lmao


----------



## Therapy

Bayley <3 said:


> We better see his above ground pool!


Are you a wizard?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So is Heath Slater going to have a stable called the "White Trash Express"?


----------



## MyaTheBee

They need to win the titles....This shit is just too entertaining...LOL


----------



## DammitChrist

Most entertaining interview in a long time XD


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rhyno about to put his horn in Renee.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

they do know that American Alpha winning will turn the fans against them right? because Heath is now the man.


----------



## The Power that Be

And now we know the next induction on wrestlecrap....


----------



## dclikewah

These type of pre shot segments are usually beyond terrible, Smackdown is even getting these right! Wow


----------



## Godway

They should have an at-home segment with the Headbangers too, so we can watch Chaz beat his wife.


----------



## PirateMonkE

:lol at Rhyno just sitting there eating cheez whiz and crackers in silence.


----------



## wkc_23

Rhyno didn't even say anything and he was entertaining as well :lol


----------



## T0M

The ending of that segment made Rhyno look like a potential rapist.


----------



## Catsaregreat

I love that Rhyno is Slater's partner cause of "fuck it why not". It gives him this vagabond type feel.


----------



## Sincere

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> These guys have to fucking win this tournament.
> 
> They have too.
> 
> They just have too.


If they don't win in hilarious fashion, it will be a horribly wasted opportunity. They don't have to reign for long, but they should totally win, just because it could be hilarious.


----------



## SAMCRO

Slater so needs his own show on the WWE Network where its just him and Rhyno hanging out in the trailer park and all their wacky adventures they get into.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This is going to make Heath a star.


----------



## ChicagoFit

PirateMonkE said:


> [emoji38] at Rhyno just sitting there eating cheez whiz and crackers in silence.


He cleans up surprisingly well.


----------



## StylesP1

That was very Attitude Era like. Great segment:lol

The cheezewhiz on the cracker fucking killed me.


----------



## Bayley <3

Therapy said:


> Are you a wizard?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Slater so needs his own show on the WWE Network where its just him and Rhyno hanging out in the trailer park and all their wacky adventures they get into.


Actually an amazing idea.


----------



## NXT Only

Slater currently the most successful member of the original Nexus, who would have thought otherwise


----------



## JDP2016

We need segments like this more often. Too much shit is focused on whats in the ring and baskstage.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Heath living in that small a house actually makes sense because since he's a low carder, they don't get paid that much.


----------



## T0M

Heath's popularity is bad news for whoever wins this tag tournament. It has to be Slater and Rhyno with Slater's wife as the valet.


----------



## The True Believer

Godway said:


> They should have an at-home segment with the Headbangers too, so we can watch Chaz beat his wife.


What? :austin


----------



## Therapy

I can't even remember the last time I could say.. Smackdown is better than RAW.. (probably the Heyman era)... But.. Christ man.. Smackdown is firing on all cylinders right now.. It's.. Dare I say.. Fun to watch..


----------



## Mra22

Here comes jobber Wyatt


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Wyatt's theme really is badass.


----------



## StylesP1

RKO outta nowhere!


----------



## Dolorian

Wyatt's entrance gets me every time. Good stuff.


----------



## Shane Banks

This Smackdown has me dead and entertained. Miz/Styles owning it. Apollo Crews turning into Lil Booise spelling stuff and that trailer segment with Slater and Rhyno. All Gold hahaha


----------



## ChicagoFit

If you had to kill either the Chrisley's or the Foley's to save the world, I think we all agree: RIP Foley's.


----------



## AngryConsumer

-turns on iPhone flashlight and begins waving in air-


----------



## RubberbandGoat

yeah, i feel bad for the face team that beats Slater/Rhyno now.


----------



## wkc_23

SAMCRO said:


> Slater so needs his own show on the WWE Network where its just him and Rhyno hanging out in the trailer park and all their wacky adventures they get into.


I'd watch every fucking episode


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

JDP2016 said:


> We need segments like this more often. Too much shit is focused on whats in the ring and baskstage.


Like the Golden, Attitude and early Ruthless Aggression eras.


----------



## JDP2016

Hey its the eater of losses.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

SAMCRO said:


> Slater so needs his own show on the WWE Network where its just him and Rhyno hanging out in the trailer park and all their wacky adventures they get into.


That is a great idea and with parental controls available and whatnot with WWE being the boss of their own network: they could make Heath Slater like some less trigger-happy version of Trevor Phillips.


----------



## infidel

orton should rko the lantern out of wyatts hand


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

FUCK THE WHAT CHANT


----------



## dclikewah

Spoiler alert:


Its going to be the same Wyatt promo we have seen for like 3 years now.


----------



## DoubtGin

Good job JBL, way to ruin an entrance.


----------



## MyaTheBee

I wish Bray's enigmatic entrance,would reflect on his character...When was the last time he had legit momentum?


----------



## wkc_23

I hate the what chants during Bray's promos.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

don't WHAT Wyatt.


----------



## NXT Only

Shane Banks said:


> This Smackdown has me dead and entertained. Miz/Styles owning it. Apollo Crews turning into Lil Booise spelling stuff and that trailer segment with Slater and Rhyno. All Gold hahaha


Lil Crewsie


----------



## Griselda

I wish instead of the predictable route of having AA win they have Slater/Rhyno win.


----------



## ChicagoFit

Apparently Bray stole the Demon King's head piece and had his hairdresser incorporate it into his end of summer hairdo...


----------



## The Power that Be

Has Bray ever won a major feud ?


----------



## razzathereaver

I always hate the vacuous cunts who chant"WHAT XD". Fuck them.


----------



## kpenders

Bray Wyatt = zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Trophies

Ever since the brand split, Wyatt has dressed like he raided a Hot Topic.


----------



## RiverFenix

Heath's wife is named Beulah - Has o be a shout out/rib to Tommy Dreamer and wife.


----------



## Sincere

I feel like they're just missing the mark with Bray. They don't seem to know what to do with him.


----------



## Chrome

The darkness with the flashing phones in the crowd is one of the coolest sights in all of wrestling. Shame Bray's been booked so badly during his 3+ years on the main roster.


----------



## NXT Only

Wyatt is still money the booking just has to get better for him.


----------



## Zigberg

Same old shit from Bray. Nonsensical rambling crap. Bore me more.


----------



## StylesP1

Seriously, that Smackdown stage is fucking fire.


----------



## wkc_23

Orton in pants AGAIN.. What world am I living in.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton's presence is f*cking amazing.


----------



## T0M

JBL sounds like he's overdosed on Benadryl.


----------



## teick

"What" chants are cancer.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

MyaTheBee said:


> I wish Bray's enigmatic entrance,would reflect on his character...When was the last time he had legit momentum?


When he beat Daniel Bryan at the 2014 Royal Rumble... just before his feud with Cena.

That feels like forever ago...


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Rhyno reminds me of The Maniac as played by Roddy Piper on always sunny. Just eating trash and wrestling for nickels. Fucking gold.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Power that Be said:


> Has Bray ever won a major feud ?


Daniel Bryan?


----------



## DoubtGin

Orton coming out with pants two weeks in a row.


----------



## JDP2016

Run from a guy whose biggest win of the year was beating Xavier Woods? Orton stood toe-2-toe with Lesnar for fucks sake.


----------



## Griselda

It's taken forever but Orton finally doesn't walk around in his underwear anymore.


----------



## AngryConsumer

RKO :mark:


----------



## The Renegade

Orton has been killing it since returning.


----------



## ChicagoFit

Sincere said:


> I feel like they're just missing the mark with Bray. They don't seem to know what to do with him.


I've always thought he'd excel as a one man version of the Johnny Ace - Shane Douglas "Dynamic Dudes". Give that man a skateboard and neon clothing; he'll be HUGE!!!


----------



## DammitChrist

I love how over Randy is


----------



## ElTerrible

Ultimate Warriors promos made more sense than Wyatts. How long has he been in WWE now and I still don´t have a clue what the hell he wants. Obviously not a belt.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Why is Orton dressing like Ziggler?


----------



## FROSTY

*Orton will bury Bray on the mic, Bray is not good at exchanges imo.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Randy gets treated like a bitch at summerslam and he's still over.


----------



## finalnight

Bray you normally have to win something in order to be considered a predator


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Renegade said:


> Orton has been killing it since returning.


And he's maintained his overness which is the best part.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hopefully, this feud with Randy will cement Bray Wyatt as the Predator of Smackdown.

Edit: Cool, Bray is getting some heat


----------



## T0M

Another loss for Bray, come out the next night and ramble again. Rinse repeat forever.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh fuck off with the husky harris chants


----------



## the_hound

fuck you ea wheres my beta you cunts, ooooh thumbtack mention


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Husky Harris chant? come on!


----------



## Bayley <3

Crowd trying to chanting husky harris, fuck off.


----------



## DoubtGin

Backlash 2004 :mark:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Randy Orton is killing it on the mic. That's my dude


----------



## MyaTheBee

Really Husky Harris chants in 2016?

Corny smarks..Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Randy cutting a decent promo???? Da Fuq????


----------



## Griselda

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And he's maintained his overness which is the best part.


This is why it's fucking retarded when people say Orton has no charisma. People are drawn to him and invested in him no matter what, win or lose.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bray is losing this feud because Orton is facing Styles for the title next!


----------



## StylesP1

Will be a great match at Backlash!


----------



## finalnight

What the fuck was that transition


----------



## Shane Banks

what the f***?


----------



## TD_DDT

He runs in ring and it goes black wtf


----------



## Headliner

Seems like Orton/Wyatt will go into Survivor Series.


----------



## Bayley <3

They both vanished...


----------



## T0M

Erm, what happened?


----------



## Lothario

Guy behind Randy in the blue button up looked like Jon Bernthal :lol


----------



## God Movement

finalnight said:


> What the fuck was that transition


I honestly can't believe what just happened. What the actual fuck


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

The Universe got sucked into a blackhole


----------



## StylesP1

Well...that was an abrupt ending to the segment...

Becky Lynch is next!


----------



## MyaTheBee

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED???


----------



## Mra22

That was an awesome segment :clap


----------



## Sincere

ugh... women's tag? Seriously? They're all about to be in a 6-pack challenge. This isn't the time to be teaming them up...


----------



## DammitChrist

Randy is underrated on the mic tbh


----------



## JDP2016

Get your glow sticks ready, Naomi is next.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The fuck....?


----------



## Ham and Egger

They just cut to the graphic? WTF???.


----------



## DoubtGin

Um, shouldn't they at least show Randy alone in the ring or something?

Segment was very good, though. Way better than expected, Orton is killing it on the mic and while Bray is cutting the same promo over and over, it's a very good promo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler Crüe said:


> This is why it's fucking retarded when people say Orton has no charisma. People are drawn to him and invested in him no matter what, win or lose.


I honestly can't take people who say Orton has no charisma serious, he has a sh*t ton. Just because his is displayed in a slower more in-depth way doesn't mean he doesn't have it.


----------



## Dolorian

Bayley <3 said:


> They both vanished...


Rumor has it the feud continues at Slater's pool.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WTF! Worst video transition of ALL-TIME in the WWE!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pointless matches, Raw & Smackdown have definitely swapped bookers.

Smackdown has been great, but this episode has been pretty weak unfortunately.


----------



## Chrome

Dafuq lol? Could've at least shown Orton in the ring alone looking around confused.


----------



## wkc_23

Can't wait to see this next :book


----------



## finalnight

I feel like there was a last-minute script change and someone didn't get the memo. The intended finish of that segment would have been the lights coming back on and Randy Orton is standing alone in the ring. And then ge goes to pose on the corners and then go to commercial.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Did Kevin Dunn get switched over to SDL full time?


----------



## Vårmakos

They should reference Orton punting Husky Harris for the sake of continuity.


----------



## Mra22

This has been another great Smackdown, they are killing RAW yet again


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chrome said:


> Dafuq lol? Could've at least shown Orton in the ring alone looking around confused.


Exactly :lol :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

i've really liked the show minus the opening segment. Bryan/Miz should have faced off, Dolph can fuck off...excellent show though.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Alexa's ass vs Naomi's ass

Fuck yes


----------



## infidel

maybe bray fell on his ass and couldnt 'disappear' before the lights came back on


----------



## razzathereaver

That was a great promo by both of them, I think SDL has once again been the superior show between the two brands this week, barring the main event. We'll see if that can surpass last night's. 

Also, Bray is way too good on the mic to languish in the midcard. Randy's improved a lot, to the point where I legitimately like him now, but he needs to put Bray over at Backlash. He's established enough that two consecutive PPV losses won't hurt him, whereas Bray is in desperate need of re-establishment.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Where the fuck did Orton and Wyatt go? :lol


----------



## Delsin Rowe

I can't believe how desperate ESPN has become.


----------



## Victor Chaos

They should be ashamed of themselves for not showing Nikki's entire entrance.


----------



## finalnight

If Carmella is on the main roster in a year I'll be shocked


----------



## Sincere

The problem with Bray is they're not making anyone afraid of him. Xavier was the only one to ever really play up the fear his character is supposed to inspire.

Contrast that with how they handled Taker and Kane, where literally the entire roster was afraid of them, even if they were outnumbered. Remember Orton's feud with Taker? He was driven to desperate, murderous acts as a result of his fear. Here, he's like "whatever, not scared, let's go."


----------



## StylesP1

Notice how every single thing has meant something? Its like this every week. No filler. The tag team tournament matches, Heath home segment which was gold, women continuing their build to Backlash, Styles made fun of Crews so Crews challanged him and failed, Orton/Wyatt set up a match for Backlash, Miz and Bryan with Ziggler coming out to challenge him...

There is no Jericho vs Neville, which was a good match but had no meaning behind it. No Zayn vs whoever he faced. That match meant nothing and was just filler. 6 person mixed tag that added no build to New Day and The Club.

That is the major difference in the two shows.


----------



## Lothario

Lmao at the woman giving her man who is clearly *really* into Nikki the side eye. :lmao


----------



## Mra22

That Carmella segment on Takking Smack was so fake though :lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

The thighs on Alexa :banderas


----------



## T0M

Dis entrance doe.


----------



## infidel

an actual leprachaun hat


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Naomi :lenny


----------



## SAMCRO

Gotta love how on WWE Nikki is supposedly this tomboy with the backwards baseball cap and softball looking sports gear, but on Total Divas you see shes the most prima donna uptight high maintenance woman on the planet that hates outdoors. Just as fake as her boyfriend.


----------



## Dolorian

God's sake WF get it together!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

no reaction to the Headbangers. Oh and the site crashed lol


----------



## NXT Only

Wow Otunga


----------



## Prayer Police

The jokes though.
"Their Hot Topic manager let them off early so they can make it here tonight." hahaha


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Heaths Kids made me lol


----------



## Chrome

SMH these fucking servers....


----------



## Therapy

Headbangers look like 45 year old goth kids who still think it's cool to act 15

ie: They look old


----------



## wkc_23

WF, stop eating a bag of dicks.


----------



## Phaedra

Nobody liked them then what do they think has changed.

COME ON HEATHY BABY!! If he doesn't win we've got to start a kickstarter of go fund me for Heathy to get his above ground pool and his double wide trailer.


----------



## Sincere

JBL and Ortunga together are literally the worst.


----------



## StylesP1

Wish this site would stop deciding not to work for 30 minutes at a time. Fuck. Pick another night to do that shit.


----------



## Chrome

Slater and Rhyno moving on. :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

Heath's Kids :lmao


----------



## bambamgordy

I actually like Rhyno and Slater team


----------



## Headliner

Shitty ass site.

Did Rhyno blade?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

WTF Rhyno with blood on his face.


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, Rhyno got fucked up.


----------



## DammitChrist

Heath's kids signs XD


----------



## DoubtGin

Wait when did Rhyno start bleeding?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The forum always crashing for a mean 30 minutes during SD.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

the Bangers have botched like every move so far.


----------



## the_hound

ryno busted open, attitude era is back


----------



## Dolorian

What happened to Rhyno?


----------



## Phaedra

when did rhino get busted in this match?


----------



## God Movement

I don't think they bladed. I think the Headbangers were working stiff as fuck and actually hurt them. Slater's lip/nose was bleeding.


----------



## Mra22

Headbanger a looked decent for their age, Rhyno got busted open the hard way, ouch


----------



## DammitChrist

Wait, was Rhyno bleeding? I thought that was red paint.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The forum always crashing for a mean 30 minutes during SD.


Raw marks.


----------



## finalnight

What is going on with this forum.


----------



## GCA-FF

Get OTUNGA & JBL OFF MY FUCKING TV.


----------



## Trophies

This site always stops working during either RAW or Smackdown every week lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

God, that Heath segment was painful. 
Also, they could've at least got him a hot trailer park wife. 
Please never take us back to Heath's trailer ever again, thanks.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

so I guess Bryan doesnt' address Miz...they totally made us watch SDL for nothing.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Rhyno with a brow cut by the looks of it.


----------



## Shane Banks

Thats multiple weeks in a row with the video guys messing up

A couple weeks ago

Micheal Cole: Here are the matches for tonight

*Graphic Transition* 

BROCK LESNAR LIVE!

Tonight

Bray Wyatt video transitions plays

*Graphic Transition* 

Alexa Bliss vs Becky Lynch

: LOL , Botchmania: WWE Graphics Crew Edition


----------



## Victor Chaos

Can't wait for Total Bellas.


----------



## NitroMark

They really went way wayyy down the list of past superstars to contact did they? fucking lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Did anyone hear David Otunga say "swag" a half- hour ago? Lol fuck off with that dude


----------



## Sincere

JBL and Nikki droning on about Total Bellas during the women's match fpalm


----------



## Legion

Headbangers looked pretty good :bjpenn


----------



## Godway

Headbangers other worldly overness crashed the site, clearly.


----------



## Dolorian

DammitC said:


> Did anyone hear David Otunga say "swag" a half- hour ago? Lol fuck off with that dude


Every time Otunga talks the ratings drop.


----------



## Lothario

This match up with Corbin vs Dean seems so random. And I'm not thrilled at how they've seem to be limiting Dean and AJ's interactions with their match not even two weeks away. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and let it play out but it seems uncharacteristic considering how on point the writing has been.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Rhyno got in the ring for like 45 seconds and gets busted open. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

RubberbandGoat said:


> so I guess Bryan doesnt' address Miz...they totally made us watch SDL for nothing.


It'll probably happen after Ambrose vs Corbin, still 20 minutes left i don't see Corbin going that long.


----------



## Darren Criss

I CAME TO PLAYYYYYYYY*!*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I doubt Corbin and Ambrose can put on a 20 minute match...there has to be a last segment.


----------



## StylesP1

DammitC said:


> Did anyone hear David Otunga say "swag" a half- hour ago? Lol fuck off with that dude


"Its been 60 years since the Headbangers last appeared in WWE" - Otunga

"60 or 16?" - JBL


----------



## T0M

Whoever thought it was a good idea to put Otunga on commentary should go see their doctor for brain damage.

He sounds like a 14 year old girl and adds absolutely nothing at all. He makes Saxton look like Bobby Heenan.


----------



## mgman

Rhyno bleeding from his face as his horn starts to emerge out of his skin


----------



## Sincere

The more I hear the SDL theme, the more I dislike it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Sincere said:


> JBL and Nikki droning on about Total Bellas during the women's match fpalm



Didn't Otunga bring that up though?


----------



## Darren Criss

The only SD maim event that had a long time was Aj vs Ziggler & Ziggler & Ambrose vs Wyatt Family

I doubt Corbin vs Ambrose will get 20 minutes.


----------



## wkc_23

Aj, you forgot the headband!


----------



## Victor Chaos

NitroMark said:


> They really went way wayyy down the list of past superstars to contact did they? fucking lol.


Kaentai wasn't available so they had to settle.


----------



## NXT Only

The Milkman!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Wtf is this?


----------



## the_hound

what the fuck is this?????


----------



## Chrome

Is this Jinder Mahal's brother?


----------



## PirateMonkE

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Trophies

Who the fuck is this lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What is this SD fpalm


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah AJ fuckery incoming. Also wait for Otunga la Funda to take jabs at AJ during the match.


----------



## Mra22

Who is this ? Lol


----------



## Griselda

Who's mans is this?


----------



## Therapy

:lol At his grandma buldge pants


----------



## Prayer Police

If you're a jobber who doesn't like big sweaty men, I don't care about you.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:wtf


----------



## JDP2016

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Who the fuck is this? :lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat

damn whatever...this is the main event? screw this!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who the fuck is this guy????


----------



## PRODIGY

Da fuck :lmao


----------



## Shane Banks

who tf is this?


----------



## Darren Criss

But everything can happen on SmackDown :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Who is this jobber?


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL why is this milkman wearing a suit?


----------



## Lothario




----------



## wkc_23

WHO....IN...THE....FUCK....IS....THIS


----------



## AngryConsumer

Who the fuck is this? :HA


----------



## T0M

What in the actual fuck.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

Bring back the guy who likes big sweaty men


----------



## Bayley <3

What in the fuck happened to smackdown


----------



## Trophies

Hey they found something for Kane to do.


----------



## StylesP1

Styles on Talking Smack!!!! 

Kane? We've fallen off a cliff guys.


----------



## Mra22

:lol


----------



## Headliner

DEATH is here!


----------



## Sincere

What the actual fuck is.... omfg... :lmao


----------



## infidel

men stripping in the ring??

not on Kanes watch!


----------



## SpeedStick

Oh ok just Kane vs a local jobber


----------



## Phaedra

:ha 

what the fuck is this???:ha


----------



## dclikewah

And then Kane appears, yea Raw won this week.


----------



## -XERO-

My bad, forgot about SmackDown.

Mood:






(Yes, I found the pocket knife I was looking for last night. *Now, I'm just trying not to use it, or something worse.* My life ain't shit.)


----------



## Dolorian

What the hell is this?


----------



## Godway

Did they hire Vince Russo to write for the 9:40 timeslot?


----------



## the_hound

for fucks sake, they could have just you know debut somebody from nxt but nooooo, creative tossers


----------



## finalnight

This was definitely a Vince segment


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LAME...


----------



## Therapy

Smackdown is sooooooo showing shades of the AE without all the sex and blood. It has all the ridiculous random bullshit of it.


----------



## SAMCRO

God Kane fuck off and don't come back.


----------



## Griselda

Did they literally tell a crew man "go in the ring and get naked and wait for Kane"?


----------



## Darren Criss

This is Reigns' talent debuting on SDL!


----------



## PirateMonkE

So that happened.....


----------



## JDP2016

I guess Raw won this week unless Bryan and the Miz brawl.


----------



## DoubtGin

He's putting the clothes on again :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

...............was that at all necessary?
Surely there's a better way to allude to a future Corbin/Kane feud.


----------



## T0M

That was... random.


----------



## mgman

Bet it was Vince's idea to have a guy strip down to his underwear for a segment


----------



## Mra22

They are really pushing dat gay stuff :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Smackdown Live was crushing Raw so badly... Vince had to intervene this week.


----------



## Shane Banks

LMAO

"Im not leaving till I get a match!"

*Kanes Music Hits"

Guy runs away like he got caught by the big boyfriend/Husband while screwing the girl


----------



## Headliner

DEATH was looking fat as fuck in that outfit.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shane Banks said:


> who tf is this?


I know he's a milk man


----------



## Marcos 25063

This was awesome :lol :lol


----------



## Sincere

Glenn Jacobs is just like "whatever, let's get this over with"


----------



## Darren Criss

Still better than Raw. :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dammit Corbin you gotta get better, your entrance is too f*cking good !


----------



## infidel

lol kane taking his time


----------



## wkc_23

That was definitely Vince's idea. He probably thought it was hilarious fpalm


----------



## Chrome

Did we really need to do that segment just to give Kane something to do?


----------



## PaulHBK

Since when is Kane from Noxville, TN?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Guess Bryan is only on Talking Smack now....false advertisement big time! this sucks!


----------



## marshal99

that milkman was hilarious though.


----------



## NXT Only

That pop for Dean tho


----------



## Natecore

Turn on SDL and see Kane and Baron Corbin!?!?!?!?

Not good.


----------



## SpeedStick

On RAW/SDL why are the local jobbers getting MIC time???


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Feels like forever since I've seen Dean Ambrose.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shit, I think Raw won this week. I'm sorry Smackdown


----------



## FROSTY

mobels said:


> Why on earth would they put Uso's and American Alpha in the same side of the bracket. Makes the finals for the tournament look much weaker than the tournament actually is.


*Because Ryno and later are gonna win the titles so The Hottest Free Agent in pro wrestling gets his SDL contract BAYBAYYEAH!!:banderas*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This site has been down for like 45 mins for me...


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose is over.


----------



## Bayley <3

Styles better take the belt off of Ambrose


----------



## Lothario

Ambrose finally changed his wife beater.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So are we seriously not getting Miz and Bryan segment? but instead it got hijacked by Ziggler...


----------



## Sincere

End of Deans


----------



## wkc_23

Backlash graphics looks sick though.


----------



## NXT Only

SpeedStick said:


> On RAW/SDL why are the local jobbers getting MIC time???


and why are they working the mic better than Main Event talent


----------



## Dolorian

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This site has been down for like 45 mins for me...


Otunga crashed it.


----------



## JDP2016

Sorry guys but this is the main event. Good night and see you next week.


----------



## kpenders

God Boring Corbin fking sucks


----------



## Darren Criss

DammitC said:


> Shit, I think Raw won this week. I'm sorry Smackdown


The only good thing on Raw has Cesaro's ball exposed and KO winning the title... So no


----------



## Ham and Egger

I hope Ambrose beats the fuck out of this face-bellied jobber.


----------



## Griselda

JDP2016 said:


> Sorry guys but this is the main event. Good night and see you next week.


Yeah I wouldn't want to watch an Ambrose TV match either.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

was the fuck was the point of the Talking Smack segment to get it fucking highjacked by Ziggler and that's it? I guess Raw won this week..fuck! they had gold and they ruined it.....


----------



## Lothario

Ambrose is definitely over. That was a nice pop. His cheers are starting to get more high pitched. Kids and moms are jumping on as the smarks jump off.


Shocking.


----------



## StylesP1

As far as the full show goes, Smackdown won again, But Raw's main event was the best thing of the week. Credit when its due. 

The difference is, besides whatever tge fuck that milkman and Kane bullshit was, everything on Smackdown matters. Every match makes sense and matters. 

There were no Jericho vs Neville matches. That was a good match but it had no story and no meaning. There was no Zayn vs Jinder matches. Again, not a terrible match, but why care about that? No 6 man mixed tag match that builds nothing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Seriously whats up with Corbin's tights? I'd really like to know what he's going for with them.


----------



## Phaedra

Otunga sounds like a fucking third rate life coach. Crazy? I say crazy confident ..... :canunot


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

A Jake "the Milkman" Milliman reference in 2016. :faint: :done

For those who don't know, Jake was an enhancement talent for the AWA back in the 80s who's peak came with a feud with Col. DeBeers including the first (and I assume only) Turkey on a Pole match.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

of course it leads to nothing!


----------



## infidel

Ham and Egger said:


> face-bellied jobber.


lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

With SDL having Styles, Cena, Orton, Miz, Ziggler and Wyatt.. they could've left Ambrose on RAW. Ambrose being on RAW, after what took place last night would be awesome.


----------



## the_hound

mma reference 200 and 2 from mauro


----------



## AngryConsumer

DammitC said:


> Shit, I think Raw won this week. I'm sorry Smackdown


:vince2


----------



## dclikewah

I'm worried about how much they are bringing up AJ's win. I have a feeling there may be some LOLCENAWINS in the future for Styles.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Even though Raw was shit for 2 hours it still won this week if all that's left is a shit Ambrose match.


----------



## Shane Banks

Darren Criss said:


> The only good thing on Raw has Cesaro's ball exposed and KO winning the title... So no


wait what? :serious:


----------



## DammitChrist

Darren Criss said:


> The only good thing on Raw has Cesaro's ball exposed and KO winning the title... So no


I might have overreacted. That Kane segment threw me off lol

This show has been decent though. I enjoyed the hell out of the Heath Slater segment, and you still have tag teams/women/midcarders/lower-midcarders get plenty of spotlight


----------



## Dolorian

dclikewah said:


> I have a feeling there may be some LOLCENAWINS in the future for Styles.


That much is a given. You don't get a win from Cena...you borrow one.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok so they promote all week Bryan addressing Miz, hype it all up as the big thing to tune into SD this week for and....Miz comes out and Ziggler scares him away and Bryan doesn't even appear on the rest of the show, nice wwe, real nice...


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hopefully, the match is booked where Corbin looks extremely good for the long-term. 

He has too much potential just to be wasted, though, a big spot for him in the main event of Smackdown against the WWE Champion.


----------



## StylesP1

Shane Banks said:


> wait what? :serious:


He likes man balls.


----------



## Sincere

The Otunga-JBL banter is really taking away from my enjoyment of SDL. It's especially pronounced on tonight's episode.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Ambrose is just so damn boring in the ring.


----------



## Griselda

SAMCRO said:


> Ok so they promote all week Bryan addressing Miz, hype it all up as the big thing to tune into SD this week for and....Miz comes out and Ziggler scares him away and Bryan doesn't even appear on the rest of the show, nice wwe, real nice...


Didn't they literally say Bryan will address Miz? Maybe they pushed it to Talking Smack.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If your name isn't Christopher Daniels, don't use the STO.


----------



## Shane Banks

Kinda lame Ziggler highjacked the Miz/Bryan feud tbh


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I'm pissed...i fucking hate how they got our hopes up like that. Could have been quite an angle and they give us Ziggler.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ should cost Ambrose the win somehow... Corbin could really use the win here--anyway he can get it.


----------



## The True Believer

Ambrose actually performing well throughout the match.


----------



## T0M

That rebound clothesline needs to get the fuck out of wrestling.


----------



## finalnight

Corbin with the obvious spot calling


----------



## SAMCRO

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Didn't they literally say Bryan will address Miz? Maybe they pushed it to Talking Smack.


Whats even worse is they've injected Ziggler into this, so now we don't even have think for a second Bryan comes out of retirement for a match against Miz, we all know now Ziggler is gonna be the one feuding with him. Fucking wasted opportunity, WWE's trademark.


----------



## Lothario

dclikewah said:


> I'm worried about how much they are bringing up AJ's win. I have a feeling there may be some LOLCENAWINS in the future for Styles.


Wait. You thought an outsider (TNA/WCW) was going to get the last laugh? You truly thought AJ was going to parade around with Cena's wristband calling himself the face of the company and that would be it?

:lol

You know how McMahon rolls. Cena will take the title (and his wristband) from AJ at The Rumble. Ask Sting.


----------



## Shane Banks

Yeah I am guessing they will move the Bryan addressing Miz to talking smack and if not then next week/ SD after backlash?


----------



## StylesP1

Corbin has really came into his own in the ring. Very good. Now just have to nail the character. Bright future


----------



## RubberbandGoat

They just fucking keep using Bryan's name for ratings..they knew people would tune in and they give them nothing..so what's the hook to come back next week now?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Hysteria said:


> A Jake "the Milkman" Milliman reference in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know, Jake was an enhancement talent for the AWA back in the 80s who's peak came with a feud with Col. DeBeers including the first (and I assume only) Turkey on a Pole match.


At one time he was acknowledged as the best bumper in the business


----------



## Sincere

T0M said:


> That rebound clothesline needs to get the fuck out of wrestling.


It can be good if done by someone who is actually good at doing it. Ambrose's rebound is just lazy as fuck.


----------



## DoubtGin

RAW had much more to talk about but that had mostly to do with Balor's injury. 3/4 of the show was pure waste.

SD was very consistent overall, with next to no filler (aside from Kane randomly squashing that jobber). That might have to do with Backlash being very soon, though. There was no big moment like that was the case on RAW.


----------



## Chrome

:ambrose5 gives no fucks.


----------



## Shane Banks

SAMCRO said:


> Whats even worse is they've injected Ziggler into this, so now we don't even have think for a second Bryan comes out of retirement for a match against Miz, we all know now Ziggler is gonna be the one feuding with him. Fucking wasted opportunity, WWE's trademark.


Unless WWE is trying to make us think that, only for Bryan to eventually attack the Miz at backlash or something?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This match is better than I expected.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm enjoying this matchup. They will get better against each other, but Corbin vs Ambrose has a ton of potential. They work at similar paces, and don't mind laying in the contact. I'm sure plenty disagree with me, but after AJ and Ambrose is done...I'd love to see Ambrose vs Corbin. I think it is a great keep busy angle for Ambrose, and goes a long way to furthering Corbin's tenure.


----------



## SAMCRO

Corbin has the worst hair i've ever seen, dude just shave that fucking shit off your head. Dude looking like the fucking crypt keeper with that hair.


----------



## Bayley <3

Corbin wins!!!! :yes


----------



## Lothario

This has actually been a good match. Ambrose can't work, though. Lol


----------



## Therapy

Shit ending to an otherwise great show


----------



## Ham and Egger

Styles should kill that geek Corbin for disrespecting him.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Am I the only one that thinks Ambrose's entire offensive arsenal makes zero sense?


----------



## wkc_23

They're protecting Corbin.. Must be getting a push in the future.


----------



## God Movement

They're really building up Corbin. There's a talented heel in there. But he's still green.


----------



## finalnight

AJ selling that crotch shot like he's fucking HBK


----------



## StylesP1

Styles :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Ambrose is so boring...just give the title to AJ already. SD betrayed us all this week. Congrats WWE


----------



## AngryConsumer

God Movement said:


> They're really building up Corbin. There's a talented heel in there. But he's still green.


Baby steps...


----------



## NXT Only

Ambrose 1, Styles 0


----------



## Kabraxal

Wasn't a bad show, no extreme highs like the main event from Raw, but overall a better show.


----------



## Lothario

:lmao Awesome ending. The smarks aren't gonna like that one.


----------



## Shane Banks

lol ummm weird way to end smackdown but okay haha


----------



## Griselda

I really hope AJ wins. Take this Ambrose reign out back and shoot it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Styles is still on the ropes. :lol


----------



## kpenders

Ambrose is worse than Reigns is


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

No Daniel Bryan and Miz segment :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm so not into Ambrose in his top role.


----------



## infidel

how long is AJ gonna stay crotched?


----------



## marshal99

Corbin looks good in the match.


----------



## Ace

Wow. Did they really freaking end it that way. 2 weeKS to build and they end like that. Just wow.


----------



## Mra22

Lmbo that was hilarious :lol


----------



## [email protected]

SAMCRO said:


> Whats even worse is they've injected Ziggler into this, so now we don't even have think for a second Bryan comes out of retirement for a match against Miz, we all know now Ziggler is gonna be the one feuding with him. Fucking wasted opportunity, WWE's trademark.


I don't agree in this case. If there is no chance of Bryan coming back for it, then any tease in that direction will only make the fans lash out against WWE that much more when it doesn't happen. It'd be like like a reaction if they were to...say...tease Goldberg coming back, and then he doesn't. Just deflates the crowd.


----------



## DammitChrist

finalnight said:


> AJ selling that crotch shot like he's fucking HBK



Lol he DOES remind me of HBK


----------



## God Movement

Good ending. Probably a 6/10 show overall.


----------



## Phaedra

It's the little things with ambrose. lol.


----------



## Lethal Evans

What happened to Bryan addressing The Miz?

Also, Styles on that rope lmfao.


----------



## Trophies

That was a pretty good ending. I actually kind of laughed.


----------



## T0M

To think I actually liked Ambrose before but Austin made me realize how shit he's become.

His offense is absolutely awful and actually offends me. He was vastly superior as a semi-heel against Ziggler but this squeaky clean baby face is fucking shit.


----------



## Chrome

That segment provided the lols. Solid show, but the Raw main event was the best thing about either show this week.


----------



## Headliner

That ending made me giggle a little bit. I don't think anyone expected Smackdown to be special.


----------



## T-Viper

AngryConsumer said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Ambrose's entire offensive arsenal makes zero sense?


I was literally just coming into this thread to ask if I'm the only one who hates Dean's overly telegraphed offense which his opponents should see coming a mile away? It's really hard to suspend your disbelief while watching him, his move set is so phony and weak.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose cannot lose that title quick enough. WOAT ending.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

not only do I resent the Shield guys, but now I hate Ziggler...great!


----------



## SpeedStick

What Ambrose did to Styles at the end was a "THUG LIFE" moment


----------



## ShaWWE

AJ was on that rope for five years.


----------



## -XERO-

I'll have to watch Raw & SmackDown properly soon and/or watch the YouTube/WWE.com clips.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Guess Cryin Bryan was too scared to face Miz


----------



## TD Stinger

Hmmmm…..seems like Bryan is growing that beard out again……just saying.


----------



## StylesP1

Good show. I would say Smackdown won again because of the overall show. Everything had meaning, nothing wasted....Besides whatever the fuck that milkman was but that took literally 1 minute tops. Raw had the best part of the week with the main event, though. Both shows were alright this week. I expect a much better show out of Smackdown next week and then a great Backlash.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is it WWE wont acknowledge Ambrose and Renee as a couple on the show? Its really weird how we see them in interviews and they act as if they aren't together when they clearly showed them together on Total Divas. Now Dean's gonna be on Talking Smack acting as if Renne is just some interviewer he's talking to. 

I mean fuck they acknowledged Jimmy and Naomi, they acknowledged Miz and Maryse, they acknowledged Brie and Bryan. They act as if Dean and Renee is this dirty secret.


----------



## DoubtGin

Solid Smackdown. Probably not the best one post-split but all feuds were present and we got some good segments (Miz-Ziggler opener, Orton-Bray, AJ). Not that big of a fan of the main event, expected more there, but it wasn't horrible and the post-match stuff was good.

Now for the real main event though, Talking Smack :mark:


----------



## Delsin Rowe

OK, that ending was kinda funny.


----------



## The True Believer

Straw Hat said:


> Ambrose cannot lose that title quick enough. WOAT ending.


So do you want Styles to win atvMania or not? :serious:


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Lol now apparently Ambrose is worse than Roman now?

We've come full circle.

Now for Roman to win the Universal title so people can start hating him again.
I'm starting to see what Kenny Omega was talking about.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

SAMCRO said:


> Why is it WWE wont acknowledge Ambrose and Renee as a couple on the show? Its really weird how we see them in interviews and they act as if they aren't together when they clearly showed them together on Total Divas. Now Dean's gonna be on Talking Smack acting as if Renne is just some interviewer he's talking to. I mean fuck they acknowledged Jimmy and Naomi, they acknowledged Miz and Maryse, they acknowledged Brie and Bryan. They act as if Dean and Renne is this dirty secret.


As maybe they don't want to be acknowledged in kayfabe?


----------



## AngryConsumer

The entirety of Smackdown Live with matches (God bless the matches), promos and build-up mean much, much more than on Raw. 

Raw is basically a quick thrown-together 3-hour program with a maximum of one highlight (ex. Fatal 4-Way) and many, many lowlights. 

I do feel Smackdown Live edged out Raw overall, but the Raw Fatal 4-Way was the best part of either show this week.


----------



## Lethal Evans

SAMCRO said:


> Why is it WWE wont acknowledge Ambrose and Renee as a couple on the show? Its really weird how we see them in interviews and they act as if they aren't together when they clearly showed them together on Total Divas. Now Dean's gonna be on Talking Smack acting as if Renne is just some interviewer he's talking to. I mean fuck they acknowledged Jimmy and Naomi, they acknowledged Miz and Maryse, they acknowledged Brie and Bryan. They act as if Dean and Renne is this dirty secret.


Their dirty secret is that they do dirty deeds.


----------



## dclikewah

Lothario said:


> Wait. You thought an outsider (TNA/WCW) was going to get the last laugh? You truly thought AJ was going to parade around with Cena's wristband calling himself the face of the company and that would be it?
> 
> :lol
> 
> You know how McMahon rolls. Cena will take the title (and his wristband) from AJ at The Rumble. *Ask Sting.*


Still pisses me off to this day. I was the guy in a DX shirt booing the hell out of HBK when he hit that sweet chin music on Sting. 

I hope AJ at least gets a solid title run out of this before losing by AA then STF in back to back PPVs


----------



## Shane Banks

MrEvans said:


> Their dirty secret is that they do dirty deeds.


:ambrose5:eva:flair4


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So Dolph loses against AJ and Ambrose then gets a title shot, Bullshit.


----------



## Lothario

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> With SDL having Styles, Cena, Orton, Miz, Ziggler and Wyatt.. they could've left Ambrose on RAW. Ambrose being on RAW, after what took place last night would be awesome.


Dean is in a better spot on SD than he would have ever been on RAW. Maybe after raising his stock he could get priority booking over Reigns and Seth,but he actually has to raise his stock first and they're undeniably higher up the hierarchy currently. He's the top baby-face on SD with Cena being absent and will get a slew of more opportunities to show whether or not he has it because of that. He's getting a big push.


It took the perfect storm (Reigns wellness violation, Seth's injury, brand split) for him to get the opportunity. He had a glass ceiling that he would never have had the chance to break through on RAW.


----------



## Mox Girl

SAMCRO said:


> Why is it WWE wont acknowledge Ambrose and Renee as a couple on the show? Its really weird how we see them in interviews and they act as if they aren't together when they clearly showed them together on Total Divas. Now Dean's gonna be on Talking Smack acting as if Renne is just some interviewer he's talking to.
> 
> I mean fuck they acknowledged Jimmy and Naomi, they acknowledged Miz and Maryse, they acknowledged Brie and Bryan. They act as if Dean and Renee is this dirty secret.


Dean is an intensely private person. He doesn't like to talk about his personal life at all, hence why he went all weird during the Stone Cold podcast when Austin was pushing questions about his past. He prefers to keep his shit private, which is why he doesn't use social media.

And what would be the point of acknowledging it? It's not like they could do a storyline together, cos Renee doesn't have storylines.


----------



## dclikewah

infidel said:


> how long is AJ gonna stay crotched?


He will still be there at the start of next weeks episode.


----------



## wkc_23

Fresh out the can :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean is an intensely private person. He doesn't like to talk about his personal life at all, hence why he went all weird during the Stone Cold podcast when Austin was pushing questions about his past. He prefers to keep his shit private, which is why he doesn't use social media.
> 
> And what would be the point of acknowledging it? It's not like they could do a storyline together, cos Renee doesn't have storylines.


Its not like they'd have to do a storyline, Jimmy and Naomi have never been in a storyline but they acknowledged their relationship. I dunno it just irks me that they act as if they're strangers even though they clearly showed them as a couple on Total Divas but now we're supposed to see them as just a wrestler and an interviewer.


----------



## DoubtGin

It's the same with Cena & Nikki really.


----------



## Mox Girl

SAMCRO said:


> Its not like they'd have to do a storyline, Jimmy and Naomi have never been in a storyline but they acknowledged their relationship. I dunno it just irks me they make them act as if they're strangers even though they clearly showed them as a couple on Total Divas but now we're supposed to see them as just a wrestler and an interviewer.


Maybe they want it that way. Keep the relationship and the work separate?


----------



## StylesP1

dclikewah said:


> He will still be there at the start of next weeks episode.


I would laugh so fucking hard...Wet his hair to make him look sweaty like the show never ended and have him making the same facial expression...Gold.


----------



## Lavidavi35

SAMCRO said:


> Why is it WWE wont acknowledge Ambrose and Renee as a couple on the show? Its really weird how we see them in interviews and they act as if they aren't together when they clearly showed them together on Total Divas. Now Dean's gonna be on Talking Smack acting as if Renne is just some interviewer he's talking to.
> 
> I mean fuck they acknowledged Jimmy and Naomi, they acknowledged Miz and Maryse, they acknowledged Brie and Bryan. They act as if Dean and Renee is this dirty secret.


Renee doesn't fit into storyline. How the hell are they gonna explain little Renee Young being the one with the counter to Dirty Deeds?


----------



## SAMCRO

DoubtGin said:


> It's the same with Cena & Nikki really.


Nah they clearly acknowledged Cena and Nikki tonight when she was talking about total Bella's how her and Brie move in together and they showed the clip with Cena and her together.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Maybe have AJ be reluctant to do the Forearm due to getting Top-Ropeitus

Maybe he'll bust out the Spiral Tap?


----------



## Phaedra

If you're not watching talking smack, why? lol, you missed heath saying they were going to train for their next match with water aerobics in his above ground pool, he'll get his pal who is a volunteer fireman to fill her up lol. and much more besides lmfao.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Have to say Raw wins this week, having a main event & ending like they did turned it from an average show into a very good one, Smackdown was unlikely to top that. Even though I didn't expect Smackdown to deliver big like Raw did, I really expected this show to be better than what it was.

It was a very poor show tonight, pointless matches like we've seen on Raw, nothing exciting at all. The Miz & Slater probably the highlights, but I wouldn't class their segments as anything special.

We got the Hype Bros, Apollo Crews, Headbangers, Kane and a fucking milkman fpalm


----------



## StylesP1

Phaedra said:


> If you're not watching talking smack, why? lol, you missed heath saying they were going to train for their next match with water aerobics in his above ground pool, he'll get his pal who is a volunteer fireman to fill her up lol. and much more besides lmfao.


Beauty and the Man Beast. Rhyno is Beauty :lol

Those two were great. Waiting for Styles.


----------



## T-Viper

Smackdown was horrible, not sure what show you guys were watching? What was good? Miz/Ziggler? Hype Bros? Headbangers? Milk man? Corbin in main event? Absolutely awful C-level show tonight and Talking Smack is boring AF as well. 

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

AJ talking about the line on his balls. Calls it the Jesus Seam :lol


----------



## The True Believer

T-Viper said:


> Smackdown was horrible, not sure what show you guys were watching? What was good? Miz/Ziggler? Hype Bros? Headbangers? Milk man? Corbin in main event? Absolutely awful C-level show tonight and Talking Smack is boring AF as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


The main event was good at least. :draper2


----------



## SAMCRO

Ambrose Girl said:


> Maybe they want it that way. Keep the relationship and the work separate?


I dunno if they hadn't showed them on Total Divas and swerved as a couple it wouldn't be an issue with me, but since they did i dunno it just makes it look so damn fake when they have Ambrose just acting as if Renee is just another interviewer and they aren't together. 

Whatever its not a big deal really but they shouldn't have had them on Total Divas or anything showing them as a couple if they didn't want it out there on the program.


----------



## Lothario

dclikewah said:


> Still pisses me off to this day. I was the guy in a DX shirt booing the hell out of HBK when he hit that sweet chin music on Sting.
> 
> I hope AJ at least gets a solid title run out of this before losing by AA then STF in back to back PPVs



:lol
I think it's almost a guarantee AJ will get a run. He'll definitely be the guy to pin Dean for it but I think some are overstating how Vince ultimately sees him. He earned his inevitable title run but with AJ being a few months from 40 and an outsider, he'll be used to enhance Vince's project. Dont be surprised if Ambrose doesn't lose at Backlash. AJ gave Roman a big bump and they'll use him to do the same for Dean before Ambrose drops the belt to him at No Mercy imo. They'll likely do their blow off at SvrS and AJ will move totdefend it against Orton in December. John will obviously be back in January to do what Cena does. Cue the shovel lol.


AJ is a smart guy and he knows the deal. They needed a top heel opposite Vince's guy in Ambrose since Cena was taking a hiatus but Vince is still clearly a huge fan. AJ will have that belt through the end of the year which is awesome and well earned. He, Dean and Cena will be the only ones to hold it over the course of the next year until the next draft. He's going to be golden regardless.


----------



## Dolorian

After this Styles should pay a visit to Dr. Anderson and Dr. Gallows.


----------



## StylesP1

Bryan just name dropped TNA :mark:


----------



## Peerless

Well...that was a creative ending.

It seems like they aren't actually going to build a serious feud between the two until after Backlash. There is no way is Ambrose dropping the title at Backlash. He had the upper hand against AJ today, and next week AJ will have the upper hand.


----------



## The Power that Be

Ok is the Miz gonna be on Talking Smack or not, I need to get some sleep...


----------



## Rankles75

Smackdown has had the better of it as of late, but Raw owned it this week and has a much better champion in Owens...


----------



## The Power that Be

No Miz on talking smack.....Lame ..they show highlights of the confrontation all week and then don't follow up..


----------



## Lothario

Straw Hat said:


> Ambrose cannot lose that title quick enough. WOAT ending.













There was nothing wrong with that ending outside of the fact your guy didn't stand tall and you're mad people laughed at him. :lol Vince isn't nearly as down on Dean as some of you want him to be. The way Ambrose toyed with him was Vince's finger towards those in the IWC who claim they shouldn't be in the same ring. Like it not, dude will be booked as his equal and peer and is SD's top face behind John & a long term investment. 


He's not going to be buried in this feud to satisfy a minority of smarks on Wrestleforum and dirt sheet blogs. :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

@The Power that Be oh yeah, no follow up at all. There was simply no point to the whole thing after all.


----------



## Ace

Lothario said:


> There was nothing wrong with that ending outside of the fact your guy didn't stand tall and you're mad people laughed at him. :lol Vince isn't nearly as down on Dean as some of you want him to be. The way Ambrose toyed with him was Vince's finger towards those in the IWC who claim they shouldn't be in the same ring. Like it not, dude will be booked as his equal and peer and is SD's top face behind John & a long term investment.
> 
> 
> He's not going to be buried in this feud to satisfy a minority of smarks on Wrestleforum and dirt sheet blogs. :lol


Are we supposed to pretend that wasn't dumb as fuck. They have 2 weeks to build and sell Backlash.


----------



## Mox Girl

Straw Hat said:


> Ambrose cannot lose that title quick enough. WOAT ending.


LOL Dean gets one up on AJ and you automatically say it's shit. Typical, why am I not surprised.


So sue me, I laughed at that ending. AJ's selling was hilarious and Dean's condescending attitude was so funny :lol


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Dean gets one up on AJ and you automatically say it's shit. Typical, why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> So sue me, I laughed at that ending. AJ's selling was hilarious and Dean's condescending attitude was so funny :lol


perfectly fine with Ambrose getting one over AJ. But not this way, it makes both of them look like midcard geeks. Main eventers shouldn't be doing comedy to build matches.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

It's pretty clear that this isn't a serious feud. The match will probably end with a Cena interference so he can resume his feud with AJ.


----------



## Cipher

Did AJ absorb Cena's charisma through that headband? I've watched his entire career and I've never seen him that comfortable and charismatic on the mic.

Great stuff.


----------



## Peerless

Straw Hat said:


> Are we supposed to pretend that wasn't dumb as fuck. They have 2 weeks to build and sell Backlash.


They have no intention of giving a build for the match at Backlash. They don't think 2 weeks is enough and they believe that AJ-Ambrose is enough of a sell without a proper build. I bet you anything we'll get a contract segment and AJ will one up Ambrose there.

The real heat and build will come after Backlash.


----------



## Ace

Peerless said:


> They have no intention of giving a build for the match at Backlash. They don't think 2 weeks is enough and they believe that AJ-Ambrose is enough of a sell without a proper build. I bet you anything we'll get a contract segment and AJ will one up Ambrose there.
> 
> The real heat and build will come after Backlash.


 They shouldn't be doing this feud anyway. 2 weeks is way too short.


----------



## Lothario

Straw Hat said:


> Are we supposed to pretend that wasn't dumb as fuck. They have 2 weeks to build and sell Backlash.



If they do that same ending only reversing the roles, you're currently hailing it as the greatest masterpiece since 'The Odyssey' and are beyond thrilled at them eloquently demonstrating AJ's dominance by signifying Ambrose isn't on his level. 


AJ will get his revenge next week. Stop it. It's disgusting.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Straw Hat said:


> perfectly fine with Ambrose getting one over AJ. But not this way, it makes both of them look like midcard geeks. Main eventers shouldn't be doing comedy to build matches.


I won't lie, it was done very well. I usually despise Ambrose in comedic segments but that was done well and not too cheesy from both he and AJ. Plus, these two will probably be going at it until Survivor Series. We'll get the good stuff in the build to No Mercy.

Sidenote: Atleast Ambrose physically looks like a threat these days, too. Whatever he's doing these days workout wise is doing him favors ??.


----------



## IronMan8

I hated Wyatt's rambling because I can't take a word he says seriously due to him failing to back it up for so many years. He's very stale to me now, hopefully he goes over Orton (which I think would be unlikely after Orton's loss to Lesnar)


----------



## Smarkout

Straw Hat said:


> perfectly fine with Ambrose getting one over AJ. But not this way, it makes both of them look like midcard geeks. Main eventers shouldn't be doing comedy to build matches.


I'm not so sure about that. The Rock and Austin had hilarious segments and they are looked at as what wrestlers should aspire to be. 

Now I'm not comparing Dean to them however he has this awesome gimmick of being a cocky SOB that doesn't give a fuck about what his opponent thinks. Now can he beat the equally as cocky heel in this match? 

Not sure, but just because Dean got the upper hand and embarrassed AJ that doesn't mean the segment is bad. I'm sure things will get serious next week, this is not a one PPV feud. The writing team is not showing everything for the feud in one PPV which is great. It may start out as a comedy feud this week, but by Survivor Series they might be out to get each other in a heavy hitting match. 

This may sound weird, but I TRUST the writing team on SD.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

StylesP1 said:


> Good show. I would say Smackdown won again because of the overall show. Everything had meaning, nothing wasted....Besides whatever the fuck that milkman was but that took literally 1 minute tops. Raw had the best part of the week with the main event, though. Both shows were alright this week. I expect a much better show out of Smackdown next week and then a great Backlash.


You are off again. This show was crap and Raw shit all over it this week even if more than half of Raw was forgettable. You keep going on about how SML has no fillers and everything had meaning. Total BS . Crews v A.J was filler, What meaning did the womens tag match have?.Nothing at all, again another filler, Ambrose v Corbin was filler. The other two matches on the show were tag matches but the titles will be handed out soon then what?.Not even taking into account that the 2 mens tag matches in question were shit wrestling matches. You are seriously over rating the booking on SDL week after week, again nothing at all happened on this show

SDL is thread bare on decent talent and you will see soon enough in the ratings that barely anybody will give a fuck about this show


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Rowdy Yates said:


> SDL is thread bare on decent talent and you will see soon enough in the ratings that barely anybody will give a fuck about this show


To be fair, based on the ratings, no one currently gives a fuck about RAW - which has been the flagship show for over 20 years.

Interest in the entire product has been declining for a while.


----------



## Ace

Lothario said:


> If they do that same ending only reversing the roles, you're currently hailing it as the greatest masterpiece since 'The Odyssey' and are beyond thrilled at them eloquently demonstrating AJ's dominance by signifying Ambrose isn't on his level.
> 
> 
> AJ will get his revenge next week. Stop it. It's disgusting.


 I would have been fine with the show endng with dirty deeds. Leaving AJ hanging on the ropes is just childish and stupid.

As a big fan of AJ, I don't really care about the match at all. I was more interested in his matches against Jericho, Roman and Cena.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> To be fair, based on the ratings, no one currently gives a fuck about RAW - which has been the flagship show for over 20 years.
> 
> Interest in the entire product has been declining for a while.


I made this point last week that WWE has been on its arse for a while now and ratings for all shows are declining but my point is SDL is going to lose viewers at a much faster rate than Raw will if they continue to put on shows like this week after week. Raw is shit i agree but it is shit with household names. Not many people at all apart from NXT marks (which lets be honest is not that many) give any sort of fucks for guys like Crews, Corbin, American Alpha etc


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Rowdy Yates said:


> I made this point last week that WWE has been on its arse for a while now and ratings for all shows are declining but my point is SDL is going to lose viewers at a much faster rate than Raw will if they continue to put on shows like this week after week. Raw is shit i agree but it is shit with household names. Not many people at all apart from NXT marks (which lets be honest is not that many) give any sort of fucks for guys like Crews, Corbin, American Alpha etc


There are exactly zero household names on RAW other than Lesnar (who shows up twice a year) and HHH, who never wrestles on RAW and who drew weak numbers during his last title reign.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Y2J, Rollins, Reigns, Owens, Cesaro, Zayn, New Day, Sheamus wrestled on Raw last night

Styles, Ambrose.The Vaudvillans, The Hype Bros, The Headbangers, Crews , Corbin wrestled tonight on SDL

Out of the 2 brands who has the household names in terms of WWE ?

Stop being silly


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Rowdy Yates said:


> Y2J, Rollins, Reigns, Owens, Cesaro, Zayn, New Day, Sheamus wrestled on Raw last night
> 
> Styles, Ambrose.The Vaudvillans, The Hype Bros, The Headbangers, Crews , Corbin wrestled tonight on SDL
> 
> Out of the 2 brands who has the household names in terms of WWE ?
> 
> Stop being silly


None of the guys you mentioned on either show are household names. I don't think you know what the term means.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> None of the guys you mentioned on either show are household names. I don't think you know what the term means.


In terms of WWE wrestling Chris Jericho is not a household name?, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins are not household names?

So a 15 year veteran who has held nearly every strap in the company and 2 guys who have main evented near enough every PPV for the last 2 years are not WWE household names?

Poor attempt at trolling


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Rowdy Yates said:


> In terms of WWE wrestling Chris Jericho is not a household name?, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins are not household names?
> 
> So a 15 year veteran who has held nearly every strap in the company and 2 guys who have main evented near enough every PPV for the last 2 years are not WWE household names?
> 
> Poor attempt at trolling


They're not household names. The Rock is a house hold name. John Cena is a household name. Stone Cold Steve Austin was a household name when he wrestled. Hogan was a household name. Jericho? Talented and has a good fanbase, but not a household name. Neither are the other two geeks you mentioned. They're certainly not needle movers.


----------



## Kratosx23

My God, AJ Styles looked like such a jobber tonight. Ambrose was straight clowning that bitch. He can't be winning the title after that, surely? I mean, he probably will, but...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Tyrion Lannister said:


> My God, AJ Styles looked like such a jobber tonight. Ambrose was straight clowning that bitch. He can't be winning the title after that, surely? I mean, he probably will, but...


I was certain AJ was going to win, but I'm not sure after tonight. Since Ambrose got the upper hand tonight, AJ will probably get the upper hand on the go home show, which would indicate that he may lose. Also, this didn't come across as a serious build/feud, and there's only one week to go.


----------



## terrydude

Didn't read thread but thought I would post.

got tickets to TLC Dallas after smackdown. December 4th at AAC. presale code is WWETLC


----------



## Rowdy Yates

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> They're not household names. The Rock is a house hold name. John Cena is a household name. Stone Cold Steve Austin was a household name when he wrestled. Hogan was a household name. Jericho? Talented and has a good fanbase, but not a household name. Neither are the other two geeks you mentioned. They're certainly not needle movers.


Way to miss the point at hand

Not really getting this are you. I aint talking about names that are decades old. I am talking about the 2 brands now. 2016. I have 2 young sons who both watch WWE . They have not got a clue who the Rock or Stone Cold are. They watched Raw last week and were glued to the T.V for the whole show. They know who Reigns is , They know who Seth and Y2J are. They sat down to watch Smackdown and had both lost interest after 15 minutes. They have not got a clue who guys like Corbin and Crews are so they have no interest.

My point was the ratings. Kids are a big number of WWE viewers. I can imagine many around the world will have the same opinion of mine. They know who the wrestlers are on Raw. They are familiar with them. SDL has a roster stacked with newbies who the majority of WWE fans have never heard of

In WWE 2016 Reigns , Rollins and Y2J are most definitely household names


----------



## Kratosx23

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I was certain AJ was going to win, but I'm not sure after tonight. Since Ambrose got the upper hand tonight, AJ will probably get the upper hand on the go home show, which would indicate that he may lose. Also, this didn't come across as a serious build/feud, and there's only one week to go.


Yeah, that's what crossed my mind, except for the fact that Balor got the upper hand on the go home show and still won at the PPV, but I guess traditional rules don't apply to the Demon King, or whatever, because they were trying to get a new gimmick over. It's not a hard and fast rule.

Either way, I'm still worried that AJ is going to win the title, if not Backlash, then the next PPV. What SHOULD happen is that Ambrose beats Styles, and Bray beats Orton, and Bray gets the next match and gets the title from Ambrose, but the odds of that happening, wow are they low.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Rowdy Yates said:


> Way to miss the point at hand
> 
> Not really getting this are you. I aint talking about names that are decades old. I am talking about the 2 brands now. 2016. I have 2 young sons who both watch WWE . They have not got a clue who the Rock or Stone Cold are. They watched Raw last week and were glued to the T.V for the whole show. They know who Reigns is , They know who Seth and Y2J are. They sat down to watch Smackdown and had both lost interest after 15 minutes. They have not got a clue who guys like Corbin and Crews are so they have no interest.
> 
> My point was the ratings. Kids are a big number of WWE viewers. I can imagine many around the world will have the same opinion of mine. They know who the wrestlers are on Raw. They are familiar with them. SDL has a roster stacked with newbies who the majority of WWE fans have never heard of
> 
> In WWE 2016 Reigns , Rollins and Y2J are most definitely household names


Again, household name doesn't mean what you think it does. Your misuse of anecdotal evidence is a logical fallacy and only serves as proof that you don't know what the term means.

I'm sure you're just tired and not thinking clearly, and what you really meant to say was that the RAW brand was above that of SDL's, given the fact that it has been the flagship show for over 20 years. It's far more difficult to attract new viewers for a show than it is to retain them. That's RAW's advantage.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, that's what crossed my mind, except for the fact that Balor got the upper hand on the go home show and still won at the PPV, but I guess traditional rules don't apply to the Demon King, or whatever, because they were trying to get a new gimmick over. It's not a hard and fast rule.
> 
> Either way, I'm still worried that AJ is going to win the title, if not Backlash, then the next PPV. What SHOULD happen is that Ambrose beats Styles, and Bray beats Orton, and Bray gets the next match and gets the title from Ambrose, but the odds of that happening, wow are they low.


I wouldn't mind. Wyatt is the only guy I'd want taking the title off of Ambrose. With Owens winning the RAW title, it seems more likely that Wyatt could have a chance. Obviously the two aren't related, but I never thought they'd give it to Owens.


----------



## Kratosx23

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I wouldn't mind. Wyatt is the only guy I'd want taking the title off of Ambrose. With Owens winning the RAW title, it seems more likely that Wyatt could have a chance. Obviously the two aren't related, but I never thought they'd give it to Owens.


I knew they would give it to Owens eventually, just because nobody in the history of WWE with a clean win over John Cena has not won a world championship, which is exactly why I'm worried about AJ. They don't do that for just anybody.

Yeah, they're both fat, but the difference is, Owens is an Indy guy and Indy guys rule WWE. Bray Wyatt is a WWE guy and WWE guys don't succeed outside of Roman Reigns and pretty soon Cass. Plus Bray Wyatt has glass legs.


----------



## SyrusMX

Rhyno - legit cut, bladed, or other? WWE is saying that Rhyno received 8 stitches. What's-his-face-headbanger-guy didn't have anything in his hand, or on him, that would cause such a cut unless he legit punched Rhyno in the head (which I could see Rhyno's skin basically being paper after years of blading himself). No one really acknowledged it though, and it's hard to see from the camera angles.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ace

AJ and JBL worked well together on commentary.


----------



## StylesP1

SyrusMX said:


> Rhyno - legit cut, bladed, or other? WWE is saying that Rhyno received 8 stitches. What's-his-face-headbanger-guy didn't have anything in his hand, or on him, that would cause such a cut unless he legit punched Rhyno in the head (which I could see Rhyno's skin basically being paper after years of blading himself). No one really acknowledged it though, and it's hard to see from the camera angles.
> 
> Thoughts?


No way he bladed in a match with the Headbangers, lol. Pretty sure the crowd fell asleep during their entrance. Mosh hit him in the head, and it cut him. Heath was busted open as well. That is what happens when you bring back fat, out of shape workers that haven't worked in your company for 16 years. They fuck up.


----------



## SyrusMX

Straw Hat said:


> AJ and JBL worked well together on commentary.


I think you mean



Straw Hat said:


> AJ carried JBL through the commentary for the main event.


There, fixed


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I knew they would give it to Owens eventually, just because nobody in the history of WWE with a clean win over John Cena has not won a world championship, which is exactly why I'm worried about AJ. They don't do that for just anybody.
> 
> Yeah, they're both fat, but the difference is, Owens is an Indy guy and Indy guys rule WWE. Bray Wyatt is a WWE guy and WWE guys don't succeed outside of Roman Reigns and pretty soon Cass. Plus Bray Wyatt has glass legs.


before the creation of NXT. only WWE guys ruled. not even WCW and ECW guys were allow to shine.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Again, household name doesn't mean what you think it does. Your misuse of anecdotal evidence is a logical fallacy and only serves as proof that you don't know what the term means.
> 
> I'm sure you're just tired and not thinking clearly, and what you really meant to say was that the RAW brand was above that of SDL's, given the fact that it has been the flagship show for over 20 years. It's far more difficult to attract new viewers for a show than it is to retain them. That's RAW's advantage.



For the first few weeks SDL has attracted around 2.6m viewers on average

I predict it will indeed struggle to retain them and the numbers will drop substantially. Will be interesting to see the numbers after 12 weeks.


----------



## Second Nature

Oh god please tell me the Headbangers are a one off and not really signed they are awful and unsafe they already busted 2 guys open in their first match.


----------



## Not Lying

S/O and respect to Nikki Bella.
She's already taking barricade bumps just a couple of weeks after returning from a near career ending injury.


----------



## Ecoces

so Raw gets the return of HHH and Smackdown gets the return of .... the Headbangers?

but hey lets keep pretending that Smackdown isnt the second rate show :HHH2:HHH2:HHH2:HHH2:HHH2:HHH2


----------



## Kratosx23

StoneAmbrose- said:


> before the creation of NXT. only WWE guys ruled. not even WCW and ECW guys were allow to shine.


The key word is BEFORE. I don't know what that has to do with right now, because right now, it's all about Indy/NXT guys. And yes, I know that Bray Wyatt comes from NXT but that's when NXT was known as "developmental" and not "MOTHERFUCKING NXT!!!!!!!!111!!1!!"


----------



## rocknblues81

People want Bray to get the title? Why???

His gimmick is stale as hell.


----------



## Lothario

Rowdy Yates said:


> I made this point last week that WWE has been on its arse for a while now and ratings for all shows are declining but my point is SDL is going to lose viewers at a much faster rate than Raw will if they continue to put on shows like this week after week. Raw is shit i agree but it is shit with household names. Not many people at all apart from NXT marks (which lets be honest is not that many) give any sort of fucks for guys like Crews, Corbin, American Alpha etc


It's hilarious. They put on their worst episode since the first week if the brand split, and now the sky is falling and here come the doomsday prophecies. :lol They haven't given fans any reason since the split to anticipate subpar programming "week after week" so why are we even discussing it? Where were you last week or the week before that when they put on stellar television? You all kill me with the doomsday prophecies at the first hint of a speed bump. 


And ofc no one "gives any sort of fucks" about the NXT crew. And they will never "give any sorts of fuck" for them if SD doesn't...you know...actually give them exposure by booking them to play a role in the show? You don't build new talent and create names by keeping them off television. As nice as it would have been for The Prototype or The Blue Blood Hunter Hearst Helmsley to roll out of the bed as stars, John Cena and HHH actually had to get screen time and angles before fans actually cared about anything they did. 



Hard to imagine, I know.


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

@;


Tyrion Lannister said:


> The key word is BEFORE. I don't know what that has to do with right now, because right now, it's all about Indy/NXT guys. And yes, I know that Bray Wyatt comes from NXT but that's when NXT was known as "developmental" and not "MOTHERFUCKING NXT!!!!!!!!111!!1!!"


Im feeling nakamura is next push to the moon and first japanese superstar to win world championship in WWE.

the guy is defination of indy vanilla midget. he is worst then AJ styles and finn balor on mic combine.


----------



## Lothario

StoneAmbrose- said:


> @;
> 
> Im feeling nakamura is next push to the moon and first japanese superstar to win world championship in WWE.
> 
> the guy is defination of indy vanilla midget. he is worst then AJ styles and finn balor on mic combine.



Not only are you confused on what the adjective "vanilla" means, but you also don't have a clue what a "midget" is. Given that only 3.7 ℅ of men in the US are 6'2 and over (Shinsuke is a legitimate 6'2) I'd wager Nakamura would be looking down at you.


----------



## Kratosx23

StoneAmbrose- said:


> @;
> 
> Im feeling nakamura is next push to the moon and first japanese superstar to win world championship in WWE.
> 
> the guy is defination of indy vanilla midget. he is worst then AJ styles and finn balor on mic combine.


Nah, he won't. I honestly think Vince's dislike for foreign talent is too firmly rooted. He hasn't pushed Cesaro and he's got a look and strength Vince would LOVE on an American.


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, he won't. I honestly think Vince's dislike for foreign talent is too firmly rooted. He hasn't pushed Cesaro and he's got a look and strength Vince would LOVE on an American.


Finn balor is not american yet got biggest push in history.

Nakamura is undefeated in NXT. he booked waayy too strong. not even finn balor was this strong. no way he wont be in main event. but i hope you are right. he should not be.

he only scream midcard and should use for spot monkey.

also Cesaro is blandest person on roster. he is utterly generic and charisma vaccum. he only have good ring skills. and nothing. so is sheamus. thats why its most boring fued currently. Cesaro as champ would be even worse than roman reigns.


----------



## squarebox

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, he won't. I honestly think Vince's dislike for foreign talent is too firmly rooted. He hasn't pushed Cesaro and he's got a look and strength Vince would LOVE on an American.


I don't know, normally I'd agree with that but this is Nakamura we're talking about, the guy has an aura about him and I believe he'll have crowds eating out of the palm of his hands in no time. It's going to be hard for Vince and that idiot Dunn to say no to giving him a big push if that happens.


----------



## Kratosx23

StoneAmbrose- said:


> Finn balor is not american yet got biggest push in history.
> 
> Nakamura is undefeated in NXT. he booked waayy too strong. not even finn balor was this strong. no way he wont be in main event. but i hope you are right. he should not be.
> 
> he only scream midcard and should use for spot monkey.
> 
> also Cesaro is blandest person on roster. he is utterly generic and charisma vaccum. he only have good ring skills. and nothing. so is sheamus. thats why its most boring fued currently. Cesaro as champ would be even worse than roman reigns.


Finn Balor is Irish. Vince is Irish. I'm talking about races that never get pushed in WWE. English, Japanese, other Euro nations, etc. Vince loves the Irish, he put the title on Sheamus within 2 months, he was going to put the WHC on Finlay in 2006 but Stephanie talked him out of it. No Japanese talent has ever gotten pushed in WWE. The closest they've come is Yokozuna PRETENDING to be Japanese when he was really Samoan.

I'm not convinced about Nakamura. NXT is not booked by Vince, it's booked by Triple H, and Triple H is only booking based on what hardcore fans want to see to sell the most tickets, which is Nakamura being Superman. He doesn't even need to think Nakamura should be a main roster main eventer to book him the way he does on NXT, it's common sense. That fanbase is dying for it. He's still Japanese, and when Vince gets a hold of him, I don't have any confidence that he'll be booked any better than Cesaro. If Nakamura makes it to the top, then all bets are off as far as I'm concerned, but until I see that, I'm sticking to what history tells me.

Cesaro is no more bland than Balor or AJ Styles (and definitely no more than Roman Reigns. Cesaro as champion > Roman by far. Let's not get ridiculous now.), those two are as cookie cutter as it gets, and he's better than both in the ring, and he's gotten over, it's not like the crowd doesn't respond to him. My point is, he hasn't pushed Cesaro because of that foreign bullshit he subscribes to. He even had that "he lacks verball skills....maybe because he's Swiss" moment on Austin's podcast. He said that.



squarebox said:


> I don't know, normally I'd agree with that but this is Nakamura we're talking about, the guy has an aura about him and I believe he'll have crowds eating out of the palm of his hands in no time. It's going to be hard for Vince and that idiot Dunn to say no to giving him a big push if that happens.


That may be, but seeing is believing. They can fuck him up, believe me, they can fuck him up. And if Vince REALLY doesn't want to push him, but he's worried by the responses that he'll have to, the alternative is to just not call him up and keep him in NXT forever. Don't put that past him.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Finn Balor is Irish. Vince is Irish. I'm talking about races that never get pushed in WWE. English, Japanese, other Euro nations, etc. Vince loves the Irish, he put the title on Sheamus within 2 months, he was going to put the WHC on Finlay in 2006 but Stephanie talked him out of it. No Japanese talent has ever gotten pushed in WWE. The closest they've come is Yokozuna PRETENDING to be Japanese when he was really Samoan.
> 
> I'm not convinced about Nakamura. NXT is not booked by Vince, it's booked by Triple H, and Triple H is only booking based on what hardcore fans want to see to sell the most tickets, which is Nakamura being Superman. He doesn't even need to think Nakamura should be a main roster main eventer to book him the way he does on NXT, it's common sense. That fanbase is dying for it. He's still Japanese, and when Vince gets a hold of him, I don't have any confidence that he'll be booked any better than Cesaro. If Nakamura makes it to the top, then all bets are off as far as I'm concerned, but until I see that, I'm sticking to what history tells me.
> 
> *Cesaro is no more bland than* Balor or *AJ Styles *(and definitely no more than Roman Reigns. Cesaro as champion > Roman by far. Let's not get ridiculous now.), those two are as cookie cutter as it gets, and he's better than both in the ring, and he's gotten over, it's not like the crowd doesn't respond to him. My point is, he hasn't pushed Cesaro because of that foreign bullshit he subscribes to. He even had that "he lacks verball skills....maybe because he's Swiss" moment on Austin's podcast. He said that.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be, but seeing is believing. They can fuck him up, believe me, they can fuck him up. And if Vince REALLY doesn't want to push him, but he's worried by the responses that he'll have to, the alternative is to just not call him up and keep him in NXT forever. Don't put that past him.


 You're losing credibility with each post you make. Not surprising though, coming from the guy who thinks Bray Wyatt should be champion immediately when he can't even move merch or keep fans attention.


----------



## CamillePunk

Had heard this SD was miss-able and "Raw won this week". Decided to watch the show for myself and couldn't disagree more with the latter statement. :lol 

Really good opener with dueling promos between Miz and Ziggler. I guess some people are upset they didn't have another Bryan/Miz confrontation but god damn, people, have some patience. Though maybe it won't ever get back to Daniel Bryan and the worked shoot was only supposed to elevate Miz, which is fine with me. I don't expect to ever see Daniel Bryan wrestle again and so having him feud with active talent doesn't make a lot of sense to me. We'll see what happens. I was fine just enjoying that Talking Smack segment as a great one-off, myself. :draper2

The tag matches (including the women's tag) were a bit too short for my liking. Don't like to see Becky take a pin but at least it was a screwy finish and a roll-up so it doesn't really hurt her. 

Decent match with AJ and Crews. Crews is growing on me with some of his banter, not to mention the freakish athleticism. 

Heath Slater segments continue to be gold. :banderas Not sure where they're going with this angle. On one hand I don't think the inaugural Smackdown tag champs should be a comedy team, on the other, I've fucking loved every segment Slater has been in, so I'm not sure how much it'd bother me if I'm entertained. :lol 

That dude's tighty-whities. :done 

Main event was pretty solid. I guess they're somewhat serious about Baron Corbin with not having him lose, but rather dominate much of the match and even win via DQ. I don't really have an opinion on him yet but I appreciate the booking here.

Everything with Ambrose and AJ in that ending was incredible. :lol :done Hoping this feud goes on for a long while. Both guys are immensely entertaining and are building some interesting chemistry together on-screen. 

Really good show. Much better than Raw in my opinion, even though Raw had a title win and Trips. :trips 5 minutes don't make a show.


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

Because he is best talent in roster by far. Much better than aj styles.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Only read the last page or so, but I thought SD was decent. Considering that Raw had an elimination fatal 4 way title match, crowned a first time champ in Kevin Owens, and the return of HHH, it would take something monumental for SD to top it. This was an inoffensive two hour show that built nicely to Backlash. Not every weekly ep can be a home run.

And yes, the key phrase is "two hour show". On normal weeks where Raw isn't crowning a new world champ, Smackdown has it beat due to not having that lull that Raw always has in its third hour.

One thing I will criticise is the lack of a Miz/Bryan confrontation. Not because I expected it, but they actually *advertised* it! Don't advertise a confrontation, bail on it, and worse than that, have fucking Ziggler as the surrogate. If someone asked me to put together a list of Smackdown wrestler combinations that have been done to death, Miz vs. Ziggler would be right at the top. Behind Ambrose vs. Wyatt though.

Not enamoured with the Hype Bros winning, especially with them facing Slater & Rhyno in the next round, would have made way more sense for the heel Vaudes to win. But, y'know, Simon Gotch. I do get a chuckle at thinking about that situation, because I believe Vince isn't punishing Gotch for having a backstage fight... he's punishing Gotch for losing the fight.

Speaking of Slater and Rhyno, that skit in the trailer was hilarious. It's the type of thing WWE should do way more often, shooting in places other than the arena and backstage. Renee's facials were on point, as was Rhyno.

Really liked the Wyatt/Orton segment. Say what you will about Wyatt, he has the gift of the gab, and his threats seem to carry more weight with a vulnerable Orton. Although, excellent rebuttal by Orton. His name drops of Cactus Jack and Undertaker remind you what a veteran he really is. It's starting to show in his face though, looks like he's aged a ton in the last year. Looking forward to that match at Backlash. I'm sure they've had matches before at some point, but it still feels fresh. A first for PPV, maybe?

Liked AJ's new "face that runs the place" deal, and the match with Crews. Definitely don't like Crews' "it's not Creed" thing, seems like that'll stick a bit between Miz and now AJ. But a cool quick dose of athleticism.

The women's tag worked for hyping the six pack challenge. Carmella needs to actually explain herself now though, that's 3 times she's attacked Nikki without saying why.

Liked Slater/Rhyno vs. Headbangers for what it was. Thrasher and Mosh moved great for guys in their late 40s- did one really hit a springboard cross body to the outside?! Dunno how Rhyno got busted up, but I'm a simple guy- the visual of blood, even in a little match like this, adds to the idea it was a fight.

Dunno what the fuck that milkman thing was, but glad to see Kane back.

Ambrose vs. Corbin was okay. My highlight was Styles and Corbin getting in each other's faces- both alphas in totally different ways. Ambrose was funny at the end there- I can appreciate it now, but he'll need to flip that switch to be serious next week.


----------



## Lothario

Rookie of the Year said:


> Not enamoured with the Hype Bros winning, especially with them facing Slater & Rhyno in the next round, would have made way more sense for the heel Vaudes to win. But, y'know, Simon Gotch. I do get a chuckle at thinking about that situation, because I believe *Vince isn't punishing Gotch for having a backstage fight... he's punishing Gotch for losing the fight.*


Bingo. :lol


----------



## Buhalovski

That end pretty much reminded me for goofy AJ from TNA


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

To get the negatives out first; Ziggler vs Miz from an expectations standpoint has instantly killed Miz's momentum. No ones going to be overly excited for another Miz v Ziggler feud especially not when Miz seemed poised for something big.

Carmella laying Nikki out again...I had no problem with it last week. The dominat return where people go weeks if not months without being laid out/losing get boring. But one sided feuds is even worse, no need for Nikki to get laid out over and over again, it'll just kill her return buzz/excitement.

Everything else I did enjoy though, the Headbangers where surprisingly fun to watch, all the complaints about it were silly to begin with and even more so after we get a fun little tag match and some Slater segment gold. The Ambrose/Styles/Corbin stuff was really good, Im sure some didnt enjoy the comedy but it was good for what it was.

And the biggest positive; Miz was god tier on the mic, that intensity he has now is doing him wonders and changing up the goofball jobber vibe he's had going. Thats great mic and character work, truly GREAT. People keep overrating awful mic workers like Rollins thesedays, but that is what a great promo sounds like; its got to have passion.


----------



## Simply Flawless

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62323666 said:


> Where the fuck did Orton and Wyatt go? :lol


Sucked into Earth 2 obviously :maury


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Yes!!! The best part of the show was Kane chokeslaming that Milkman, the rest of the show was meh, especially the main event....


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love how on WWE Nikki is supposedly this tomboy with the backwards baseball cap and softball looking sports gear, but on Total Divas you see shes the most prima donna uptight high maintenance woman on the planet that hates outdoors. Just as fake as her boyfriend.


Ignores she was a varisty athlete in softball, volleyball, soccer, and had a professional contract to play Soccer in Italy before WWE (Brie didn't though)


----------



## hulk2865

fuark hyped for AJ vs Ambrose fued it wont get srs with promos and what not untill after backlash.good build so far deans not taking AJ srsly which will change after backlash.


----------



## terrydude

went to show. Blood on Rhino was not intended or at least not that much. Slater had blood all over chest right before the after match interview. Slater had mic and was talking. Mic went dead. A towel was thrown at slater and he wiped of his chest. The show was restarted and slater repeated what he had said before mic turned off. There must be like a 30 second delay from being live.


----------



## Simply Flawless

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Yes!!! The best part of the show was Kane chokeslaming that Milkman, the rest of the show was meh, especially the main event....


:ha

WWE doing their own version of the Mongolian coaches stripping to their undies in protest


----------



## zkorejo

This week SD was average. Enjoyed AJ Styles, Milkman and Slater but apart from that.. nothing special. Ambrose needs to lose the title to AJ.. he has been absolutely boring since the last few weeks. 

It makes sense why they would completely kill Daniel Bryan/Miz thing after it created so much hype because there is no point if DB cant wrestle or turn heel.. but I was still disappointed how they did it. 

Raw > SD this week.


----------



## Lavidavi35

wwetna1 said:


> Ignores she was a varisty athlete in softball, volleyball, soccer, and had a professional contract to play Soccer in Italy before WWE (Brie didn't though)


People forget that Nikki is a legit fucking athlete. Had Brie not convinced her to wrestle, she'd probably be a big soccer star somewhere.


----------



## elo

SyrusMX said:


> Rhyno - legit cut, bladed, or other? WWE is saying that Rhyno received 8 stitches. What's-his-face-headbanger-guy didn't have anything in his hand, or on him, that would cause such a cut unless he legit punched Rhyno in the head (which I could see Rhyno's skin basically being paper after years of blading himself). No one really acknowledged it though, and it's hard to see from the camera angles.
> 
> Thoughts?


Legit, a leading left forearm/elbow from Mosh whilst Rhyno is on the edge of the mat holding the tag rope, the shot cuts just as contact is about to be made, it was flat out nasty.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Does even WWE know what the fuck that seg with Kane was about because clearly something slipped em by


----------



## DJHJR86

AJ Styles and Heath Slater are currently the only reasons to watch Smackdown. 

And it's still better than Raw.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

AJ's mic work as a heel miles ahead of Rollins' its not even close. We show respect for Rollins' improvement on the mic but there is difference in entertainment value thats for sure. He is the perfect balance of goofiness and badasness at the moment. He reminds me Kurt Angle in some instances. The show was good as usual. Everything about the main event worked great. Corbin looked really comfortable with the big boys. Its inevitable that he will become the champ one day. And I for one have no problem cause he can be the biggest heel in the company.

Also The Miz was gold in his segment. I wish they'd use someone else than Ziggler in this feud.


----------



## JoeMcKim

So I guess the Headbangers with WWE now, just came back to fill out the tournament to 8 teams. They weren't that over of a tag team even back in 1999-2000.


----------



## Mox Girl

I couldn't even remember who the Headbangers were until they came out and my Mum goes "oh those dudes who wore skirts" :lmao

I also majorly loled at Corbin when he was like "WHAAAAAAAT?" at AJ when he was yelling at him to keep on attacking Dean :lol


----------



## J-B

AJ Styles continues to be the best thing about Smackdown. Apollo Crews always seems to laugh at the end a sentence, is that just nerves? Didn't really check anything else out other than the Styles/Crews match and the main event but I'm looking forward to that Backlash main event.


----------



## chronoxiong

This week's show was okay. Some things I enjoyed were AJ Styles, Heath Slater/Ryno's skit and win in the Tag Team Tournament. The Miz had a great opening promo as well and I'm not surprised Daniel Bryan didn't confront him. I guess it was meant more as a storyline to see who Bryan can find to dethrone The Miz and his IC Title reign. I don't have a problem with it but I can see why a lot of people got mad about the false advertising. I don't like Baron Corbin but his main event match against Dean Ambrose was not bad. I just wonder where Kalisto is at now. Also, I wonder how/when Naomi turned face? Kane chokeslaming that Milkman guy. Well that was random. Lastly, where the hell did Bray and Orton disappear to once the lights went off?


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Some say AJ Styles remains on that rope with that surprised look on his face to this day.

Sometimes if you listen close, you can hear a groan of pain.


----------



## Believe That

Why the fuck is Ziggler just thrown into this random feuds 

He ruins everything


----------



## JTB33b

LOL AJ was still on the top rope during the entrances for the dark match. I wonder if he was there for the entire dark match.


----------



## Darren Criss

It's funny how since Nikki returned and Eva was suspened the division started to sucks*!* :lmao


----------



## Lagwagon

Still don´t get Apollo, he needs something else or maybe more time at NXT. 
AJ was great and the feud with Dean has potential. Slater/Rhyno good for me. 
I hope The Miz defeats Ziggler and he finally snaps and turns heel(not the Showoff another darker character). 
Corbin is still boring.


----------



## Simply Flawless

JTB33b said:


> LOL AJ was still on the top rope during the entrances for the dark match. I wonder if he was there for the entire dark match.


Legend has it he's still there right NOW


----------



## Kostic

JTB33b said:


> LOL AJ was still on the top rope during the entrances for the dark match. I wonder if he was there for the entire dark match.


Honestly they made him look like a total joke there, and not like the guy who just beat Cena clean and will probably win the freakin WWE Championship.


----------



## BehindYou

Lagwagon said:


> Still don´t get Apollo, he needs something else or maybe more time at NXT.
> AJ was great and the feud with Dean has potential. Slater/Rhyno good for me.
> I hope The Miz defeats Ziggler and he finally snaps and turns heel(not the Showoff another darker character).
> Corbin is still boring.


 Apollo was rushed up before he was even over in NXT. It was such a strange move, people who were saying he was ready were crazy. He's a fantastic athlete no doubt but that's it...


----------



## Simply Flawless

> where the hell did Bray and Orton disappear to once the lights went off?


:maury

Better check that swamp shack Bray lives in


----------



## BuzzKillington

Nikki is so bland as a babyface. Right now, she is like the Apollo Crews of the diva's division.


----------

